# New Stock Arriving Soon



## Gizmo (26/2/14)

IGO-W





Aspire Nautilus






I4 Charger (EU Plugs  )






Kayfun 3.1ES





Kayfun Lite 








G-Tank






Kanger T3s






Evod 2 Tank






iTaste VTR Black







MVP Shine Edition






iClear 16B






IClear 16D







iClear X.I








Kanger Areotank

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/2/14)

I see a second MVP in my radar

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (26/2/14)

oh goodies , wipeee

aaah , dam . (my wallet said that !!)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/2/14)

I see a Kayfun Lite and another MVP in my future!


----------



## Gazzacpt (26/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I see a Kayfun Lite and another MVP in my future!


Rob your vape drawer is turning into a vape cupboard.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/2/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Rob your vape drawer is turning into a vape cupboard.



I blame @vaalboy for making me come to this forum in the first place... and then I blame all you helpful lot!

But I will keep it a drawer... I just use the obsolete stuff to convert my stinky friends!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vaalboy (26/2/14)

Awesome - need to do some research on that G tank - looks interesting!


----------



## Hein510 (26/2/14)

ICLEAR X.I!!!!! OH YEAH! NOW WE TALKING!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/2/14)

You guys are killing me!


----------



## JB1987 (26/2/14)

Can't wait! Any idea on when they will arrive?


Sent from the TARDIS


----------



## annemarievdh (26/2/14)

WOW!!!! Amazing how little vaporizing thingies can get me so exited


----------



## Reinhardt (26/2/14)

I thought Vaping was suppose so save us money!? Where can I find other drip tips?


----------



## BhavZ (26/2/14)

Reinhardt said:


> I thought Vaping was suppose so save us money!? Where can I find other drip tips?



What area are you in?


----------



## Reinhardt (26/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> What area are you in?


Rosebank 
Johannesburg


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/2/14)

JB1987 said:


> Can't wait! Any idea on when they will arrive?
> 
> 
> Sent from the TARDIS



should ship by Monday/Tuesday so should be in customs by Friday next week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (26/2/14)

eciggies has the flat drip tip, VapeMOB has a few designs of drip tips but you will have to order online and have it shipped by them as they are based in the cape.


----------



## TylerD (26/2/14)

Maybe that


Reinhardt said:


> Rosebank
> Johannesburg


 vape place in Melrose arch?


----------



## Reinhardt (26/2/14)

Awesome! Thanks guys I'll check it out


----------



## Andre (26/2/14)

Does that Kayfun Lite have air control and the bottom fill, @Stroodlepuff?


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/2/14)

Matthee said:


> Does that Kayfun Lite have air control and the bottom fill, @Stroodlepuff?



Based on my research I would say not.. but the Russian 91% does. Are you impressed with my newfound reseach capabilities! Thanks to Phil Busardo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (26/2/14)

Awesome range of products coming @Gizmo & @Stroodlepuff !

Looking forward to when they here


----------



## Gizmo (26/2/14)

Matthee said:


> Does that Kayfun Lite have air control and the bottom fill, @Stroodlepuff?



Yes it does

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/2/14)

Gizmo said:


> Yes it does



Yes to both? PBursado missed a beat then...


----------



## SVS1000 (26/2/14)

Nice going Vape King  I can like to has a Igo W


----------



## johan (26/2/14)

Matthee said:


> Does that Kayfun Lite have air control and the bottom fill, @Stroodlepuff?



Yes it does have air control (small screw on side) and it's bottom fill


----------



## Reinvanhardt (26/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes to both? PBursado missed a beat then...




Hi Rob

Phil is referring to the authentic Kayfun Lite which doesn't have afc. Since then there have been a lot variants and clones, some with afc and some without. I believe Vapeking will be stocking one of the the higher quality clones. Which, btw, is awesome! I can't wait to pick one up. The Lite or the 3.1 ES....? We'll have to see.


----------



## Andre (26/2/14)

I get totally confused with all the Kayfun variants. Methinks the Kayfun Lite Plus has the AFC and bottom filling. Maybe that is the clone Vapeking is getting in.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/2/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> Phil is referring to the authentic Kayfun Lite which doesn't have afc. Since then there have been a lot variants and clones, some with afc and some without. I believe Vapeking will be stocking one of the the higher quality clones. Which, btw, is awesome! I can't wait to pick one up. The Lite or the 3.1 ES....? We'll have to see.



Thanks for clearing that up... I did pay attention to the video...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (26/2/14)

Correct matthee it's the kayfun plus

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (26/2/14)

I've been staring at too many Fasttech variants lately. It's reassuring to be able to buy one of yours. Cheers!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (27/2/14)

Lovely lineup @Gizmo
I like the pictures! Makes it so much more "i want" than just a writeup

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (27/2/14)

This parcel should be leaving the factory around March 4th, then a extra week to land by us.

Also to mention we getting 1300mah ego twists..

We will also be doing an awesome giveaway of the Vision VapeCase 2000mah







That will be confirmed in the next few weeks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/2/14)

Gizmo said:


> This parcel should be arriving by us around March 2nd or 3rd, then a extra week to land by us.
> 
> Also to mention we getting 1300mah ego twists..
> 
> ...



OMG is that the iPhone Vape Case?


----------



## Gizmo (27/2/14)

It is indeed, factory is sending a bunch free samples. I thought we should share one with the community


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/2/14)

Gizmo said:


> It is indeed, factory is sending a bunch free samples. I thought we should share one with the community



Lord have mercy on my soul!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gizmo (27/2/14)

Hehe Rob, we have thought about brining them in however, they will be pricey around R999.99 

I am not sure people would want it.. So who ever gets it a solid review is required.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (27/2/14)

Also forgot to mention we getting Ego Twists in 1300mah capacity.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (27/2/14)

Gizmo said:


> Also forgot to mention we getting Ego Twists in 1300mah capacity.


That, with the Mini Protank and a charger is imho the best pro starter kit ever

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/2/14)

Gizmo said:


> Hehe Rob, we have thought about brining them in however, they will be pricey around R999.99
> 
> I am not sure people would want it.. So who ever gets it a solid review is required.



People who buy a R10,000 iPhone probably wouldn't have an issue buying a R999 add on... plus the novelty value of it would really be worth it!

I'm so interested to see the build quality and see how it is battery life wise!

Vaping is still in the early stage in SA and pretty soon it's going to become main stream and then those will sell. I don't think we have even scratched the surface of this Vaping game yet... even the conventional tobacconists still don't have a clue! It's like all new things... the lunatic fringe (like us) adopt the technology and play with all the toys and some even do rebuilding shit! And then the man in the street discovers it and the small shops like Tobacconists start stocking properly and then the chains discover it's not a passing fad and then they screw it up for everyone. I saw it happen with the modem market then the internet... so let's make hay while the sun shines!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/2/14)

Gizmo said:


> Also forgot to mention we getting Ego Twists in 1300mah capacity.


Oh GOD! More need to have stuff! Sheeeezzzz! But this with a mPT2 is going to be a huge winner for the average Vaper... no question!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## vaalboy (27/2/14)

I'm in for the iphone case. Even if for novelty value.


----------



## BhavZ (27/2/14)

Can't wait for them to release android versions of the cases..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> Can't wait for them to release android versions of the cases..



Asked the factory a while ago and he said probably around April / May


----------



## BhavZ (27/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Asked the factory a while ago and he said probably around April / May


Awesome news.. whoop whoop


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/2/14)

vaalboy said:


> I'm in for the iphone case. Even if for novelty value.



There we go @Gizmo that's two iPhone Vaping Machines in Durban less than 5 minutes after the posting!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shabbar (27/2/14)

Awesomeness cant wait !!


----------



## Gizmo (27/2/14)

hmm, I may get some then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/2/14)

Ha ha - big LOL - you guys are too hilarious. Thanks for all the wit and humour @Rob Fisher 

By the way, this forum is more addictive than my old smoking habit.

That's why I've been carefully trying to limit my time on it. But I am not winning. 5 minutes becomes half an hour. I need more discipline!

@Gizmo, do you think we can set up an optional time limit that after say 5 or 10 mins, a box comes up and kicks you off the site and says - go back to work! LOL, only joking but this is seriously addictive!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Gizmo (28/2/14)

There is the box for the kayfun lite plus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (28/2/14)

View attachment 1616


There is the box for the kayfun lite plus


----------



## Reinvanhardt (28/2/14)

Is this the brushed or polished finish?


----------



## Gizmo (28/2/14)

Brushed identical to original kayfun 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reinvanhardt (28/2/14)

Gizmo said:


> Brushed identical to original kayfun



Perfecto!!


----------



## RawRam_cpt (28/2/14)

> There is the box for the kayfun lite plus



Kayfun Lite Plus II? Is this the one with the airflow on the side, like the Russian 91%? And not on the bottom opposite the filling screw?

Bringing in M-tanks too?


----------



## Andre (28/2/14)

RawRam_cpt said:


> Kayfun Lite Plus II? Is this the one with the airflow on the side, like the Russian 91%? And not on the bottom opposite the filling screw?
> 
> Bringing in M-tanks too?


Looks like it on the pic on the box, but @Gizmo will confirm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (28/2/14)

Yea its number II. No M-Tanks unfortunately. The supplier didn't understand what I was talking about.. So I just left that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (28/2/14)

Argh! You guys are killing it with your orders!

So many of things I nee.....errrr want.

You can definitely put me down for a Nautilus and another Kayfun, just not sure which one it will be yet. Also need an IgoW please

So excited for this order to arrive! Praying it arrives before GVM (Gauteng Vape Meet)


----------



## Gizmo (28/2/14)

No doubt it will arrive before then devdev.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/2/14)

devdev said:


> Argh! You guys are killing it with your orders!
> 
> So many of things I nee.....errrr want.
> 
> ...



Its shipping on Monday so will definitely be before that


----------



## devdev (28/2/14)

And any news on new 5prawns flavours ?


----------



## TylerD (28/2/14)

devdev said:


> And any news on new 5prawns flavours ?


Or existing flavors restock?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/2/14)

devdev said:


> And any news on new 5prawns flavours ?



Our samples are sitting in customs. They do not mark customs friendly even though we have requested them to a few times so we are having huge problems with them at the moment - customs wanted to charge us R2000.00 just for the samples of the new range so not very impressed at the moment. I will let you all know as soon as possible

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (28/2/14)

Oi, thats rediculous! Wow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (28/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Our samples are sitting in customs. They do not mark customs friendly even though we have requested them to a few times so we are having huge problems with them at the moment - customs wanted to charge us R2000.00 just for the samples of the new range so not very impressed at the moment. I will let you all know as soon as possible


can u actually see how they are getting to these amounts? looks to me as if they charge whatever comes to mind...


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/2/14)

yip the tarriff code that Five pawns used sends customs on a party! I sent the samples back and told them why but they have been sent back to me again so if he has changed his invoice i will be happy


----------



## Zodiac (2/3/14)

I wonder if they will whistle


----------



## Silver (2/3/14)

Just goes to show how much effort it can take for you guys to bring in juices.
Thanks for all the efforts - not just to you at Vape King, but all other places that go to the same trouble
The end result is that we, as customers, can just pick and choose from your website

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JB1987 (5/3/14)

Any good news update on the arrival of the new goodies? Can't wait to get my hands on a Kayfun

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/3/14)

JB1987 said:


> Any good news update on the arrival of the new goodies? Can't wait to get my hands on a Kayfun



Arrival is expected on Friday so my guess is shipping will start on monday!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (12/3/14)

Sorry for the delay with the shipment guys. The major delay was the branding of our kits.. That always takes 2 weeks. I was a little too keen to let you guys know what was incoming.

Anyway our shipment is coming in 2 parcels. The first parcel is boarding South African Airways Plan from Hong Kong to JHB today - the exact plane SA 0287 2014/03/12.


----------



## Gizmo (12/3/14)

Scheduled -departs in 10 hours 17 mins


Scheduled - departs in 10 hours 17 mins
HKG






JNB
Departs Hong Kong,
Wednesday, 12 March
TimesTerminalGate
11:50 PM
-
Arrives Johannesburg,
Thursday, 13 March
TimesTerminalGate
7:20 AM
-

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JB1987 (12/3/14)

Fantastic! Can't wait to get my hands on the Kayfun!


----------



## Gizmo (12/3/14)

Also remember time in Hong Kong is 
1:42 PM
already


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/3/14)

Almost time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Almost time
> 
> View attachment 1976



Major happy days!


----------



## shabbar (13/3/14)

*final countdown theme song* is in order lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (13/3/14)

Cant wait!!!! Almost going into panic this side


----------



## shabbar (13/3/14)

tears of joy


----------



## JB1987 (13/3/14)

Can't wait! Already counting out the cash...


----------



## shabbar (13/3/14)

keep some aside for me @JB1987

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/3/14)

just spoke to them, its ready for collection. Just need the clearing agent to go through which should happen in about an hour or so  

Will keep you guys informed

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## annemarievdh (13/3/14)

THAT'S FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!!


----------



## shabbar (13/3/14)

thanks


----------



## johan (13/3/14)

cant wait to see the uploaded photos


----------



## Silver (13/3/14)

Any news on the "second shipment" @Stroodlepuff ?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/3/14)

Silver said:


> Any news on the "second shipment" @Stroodlepuff ?



Sorry @Silver haven't had a chance to get back to you. He said he should be able to ship it next week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/3/14)

Cool - great stuff!!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/3/14)

Not cleared yet guys, couriers needed a letter of authorisation from me to clear and collect which I sent to them about 5 minutes ago (This seems to be something new again :/ ) will let you all know as soon as it is in and ready to order

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (14/3/14)

Eish, all the red tape....


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/3/14)

always @Matthee


----------



## Rowan Francis (14/3/14)

will let you all know as soon as it is in and ready to order  ....

bugger that , i got my car keys in my hand ...lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (14/3/14)

Ai genade tog!! Sorry had to say in Afrikaans

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/3/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (17/3/14)

nice , the car is warming up ..


----------



## Silver (17/3/14)

Congrats

Talk about giving your customers a close view of whats going on behind the scenes!
Full marks

We just need to know what stock is in this shipment versus the next one


----------



## Silver (17/3/14)

I love it. 

@Rob Fisher presses F5

@Rowan Francis warms up his car

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/3/14)

Silver said:


> Congrats
> 
> Talk about giving your customers a close view of whats going on behind the scenes!
> Full marks
> ...



I will advise as soon as it is here whats in here @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (17/3/14)

Silver said:


> I love it.
> 
> @Rob Fisher presses F5
> 
> @Rowan Francis warms up his car



And some of us are checking our credit card balances online.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (17/3/14)




----------



## Gizmo (17/3/14)

Yay soo excited. More goodies to fondle hehe

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/3/14)

Will be collecting from the airport later today  just waiting for them to let me know they have it out of the cargo bay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (17/3/14)

So exciting! Really hope there is a Kayfun in this order...


----------



## Gizmo (17/3/14)

There is JB lots of them too

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (17/3/14)

You guys get full marks for generating lots of anticipation!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JB1987 (17/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> There is JB lots of them too
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Fantastic thanks Gizmo!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/3/14)

off to the airport to collect see you in a little while guys

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rex_Bael (17/3/14)

Some of us are fervantly hoping everything won't be sold out before payday

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/3/14)

Not likely, quite a bit of stock

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (17/3/14)

Can't wait to browse the updated Vapeking website!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Not likely, quite a bit of stock



Stroods I thought you were on your way to the airport... now back away from the mouse and keyboard... get your keys... and move on out to the car...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/3/14)

Hahaha that was giz not me  just got back time to sort

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (17/3/14)

after sorting comes unboxing pics

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riaz (17/3/14)

i think @Gizmo posted a pic in the wrong thread


----------



## Gizmo (17/3/14)

Busy sorting. Remember this is just half of our entire order. The other half arrives in a week 













Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan (17/3/14)

AWESOME!


----------



## Gizmo (17/3/14)

This x.i is really nice






Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar (17/3/14)

vape HEAVEN !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (17/3/14)

psst, rob, look something else to challenge the nautilus

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (17/3/14)

X gun gift I received. It really is a awesome mod. Actually think I will bring this in 






Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## devdev (17/3/14)

Any chance that the suppliers shipped you spare screws for the Kayfun or Igo's?

*puppy dog face*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> This x.i is really nice



Looks like a NEED to have!


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/14)

denizenx said:


> psst, rob, look something else to challenge the nautilus



Don't think it will beat it but I'm not saying I don't NEED one!


----------



## crack2483 (17/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> Busy sorting. Remember this is just half of our entire order. The other half arrives in a week
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Does this new order include more pro starter kits?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/14)

crack2483 said:


> Does this new order include more pro starter kits?



Ahhh perfect! I see you are on the right track! Very good choice to start with!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/14)

OK my F5 key has broken... I'll wait till the updated stock on the web site is announced right here!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/14)

Here is a picture of it...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (17/3/14)

Geez am I glad I'm not a button on your electronic mod!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (17/3/14)

Use this keyboard!


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Use this keyboard!



Someone one is very sharp!


----------



## johan (17/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Use this keyboard!


Sharp eyes & memory @Matthee!


----------



## Rex_Bael (17/3/14)

Would you like to swop @Rob Fisher?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/3/14)

All counted and sorted and so the updating begins

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> All counted and sorted and so the updating begins



Sweet... I have glued the F5 button and repressing it now.


----------



## ProDiCaL (17/3/14)

I need to consult my wallet ASAP as I can see many defenseless arguments arriving. Example being "why do you need a nautilus tank ?" my answer : "because i want one sooooo bad "


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/3/14)

ProDiCaL said:


> I need to consult my wallet ASAP as I can see many defenseless arguments arriving. Example being "why do you need a nautilus tank ?" my answer : "because i want one sooooo bad "



The Nautilus's weren't on this shipment, they *should be* leaving Friday


----------



## Andre (17/3/14)

That price on the Aerotank is unbeatable. And a proper description with advice as well. Well done Vapeking!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/3/14)

Matthee said:


> That price on the Aerotank is unbeatable. And a proper description with advice as well. Well done Vapeking!



Woah wait I made a typing error! Sorry about that! I will fix now! thank goodness you pointed out the price @Matthee else I would never have noticed


Edit - Fixed


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/3/14)

My new baby  






Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BhavZ (17/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> My new baby
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice @Stroodlepuff. I love the white and green contrast. Wishing you many happy vaping hours with the new setup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/3/14)

Was quite surprised when I opened the box was expecting an iclear 30 but the shine edition comes with an iclear 16B and damn this thing chucks the vaper very chuffed. And I love the colour combo too

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil (17/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> My new baby
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's looks cool, i dig the colour 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (17/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> My new baby
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice, I'm jealous !!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/3/14)

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/14)

Sweet clouds!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/3/14)

Hehehe yip not bad for a factory coil on a standard clearo  im impressed

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (17/3/14)

Dont forget guys we have,

http://www.vapeking.co.za/aw-18650-3-7v-2000mah-button-top-imr-1219752253.html

http://www.vapeking.co.za/aw-18650-3-7v-2000mah-button-top-imr-1219752253.html


----------



## annemarievdh (17/3/14)

Very very very nice!!!


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> Dont forget guys we have,
> 
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/aw-18650-3-7v-2000mah-button-top-imr-1219752253.html
> 
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/aw-18650-3-7v-2000mah-button-top-imr-1219752253.html



I see that @Gizmo... but not sure what you are pointing out?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (17/3/14)

Aw batteries wasn't listed on the initial post. Also have Sony 2100mah 30amp batteries incoming

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> Aw batteries wasn't listed on the initial post. Also have Sony 2100mah 30amp batteries incoming



Roger that! I thought I had missed a more powerful small battery!


----------



## RIEFY (17/3/14)

giz are those kayfun lites from ehpro? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (17/3/14)

Not sure







Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## JB1987 (17/3/14)

@Gizmo is my Kayfun Lite pre-order from Jan still valid? Busy placing an order for some AW's just want to make sure I've added everything 


Sent from the TARDIS


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/14)

OK order away! Done! Start shipping! 

Any idea where I can get 28g Kanthal from? Cotton Wool I can steal from my wife!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/3/14)

JB1987 said:


> @Gizmo is my Kayfun Lite pre-order from Jan still valid? Busy placing an order for some AW's just want to make sure I've added everything
> 
> 
> Sent from the TARDIS



Place it again please  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (17/3/14)

We have 28g kanthal

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## JB1987 (17/3/14)

Order placed! See you guys tomorrow 


Sent from the TARDIS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## drew (17/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> Dont forget guys we have,
> 
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/aw-18650-3-7v-2000mah-button-top-imr-1219752253.html
> 
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/aw-18650-3-7v-2000mah-button-top-imr-1219752253.html


@Gizmo. Just a heads up, the 18350 has 18650 specs.


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> We have 28g kanthal



Happy Days! Still shows out of stock? Please add to my current order Gizmo! I'll pay for it as soon as the web site shows it's in stock!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/3/14)

It shouldnt :/ will have a looksie

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/3/14)

Sorted Rob 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY (17/3/14)

cool that is not the ehpro version. thanks bro

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Sorted Rob



Thanks... please add it to my current order...

Will the Pro Starter Kits be in Stock today? I need to send a few stinkies to order them!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/3/14)

Nope  we didnt get the twists unfortunately. Next week hopefully

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/3/14)

Will do

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (17/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> Dont forget guys we have,
> 
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/aw-18650-3-7v-2000mah-button-top-imr-1219752253.html
> 
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/aw-18650-3-7v-2000mah-button-top-imr-1219752253.html


Very reasonable prices on you AW's.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks... please add it to my current order...
> 
> Will the Pro Starter Kits be in Stock today? I need to send a few stinkies to order them!




Done 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Nope  we didnt get the twists unfortunately. Next week hopefully



Oh what a bummer... Ok will have to go the long route and tell them to buy the mPT2 and Batteries separate etc or wait a week or so... ??


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/3/14)

We have no twists in stock so you can tell them to wait if you want else they can do it the long way 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> We have no twists in stock so you can tell them to wait if you want else they can do it the long way



They should all order MVP's anyway! But will go the long route and give them options...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (17/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> Dont forget guys we have,
> 
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/aw-18650-3-7v-2000mah-button-top-imr-1219752253.html
> 
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/aw-18650-3-7v-2000mah-button-top-imr-1219752253.html


And now you tell me. I need some.


----------



## Gizmo (17/3/14)

Lol sorry buddy.  how's the reo

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD (17/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> Lol sorry buddy.  how's the reo
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Cool man. Gave it a wash and filing and some Noalox and it's like a dream.


----------



## Silver (17/3/14)

Wow - was out at meetings all day and I come back to the biggest vapemail picture.
Amazing - that is what you call MEGA VAPEMAIL. 
Loved the pic of you @Stroodlepuff on the floor going through all the stuff.

Really exciting. If I tried to explain this excitement to non vaping friends they would think I am crazy.

Well done VapeKing for sharing the moment. Was quite fantastic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/3/14)

Silver said:


> Wow - was out at meetings all day and I come back to the biggest vapemail picture.
> Amazing - that is what you call MEGA VAPEMAIL.
> Loved the pic of you @Stroodlepuff on the floor going through all the stuff.
> 
> ...



Thanks @Silver


----------



## ProDiCaL (17/3/14)

By leaving on Friday what exactly does that mean I'm far to anxious

Sent from my ST27i using Tapatalk


----------



## crack2483 (17/3/14)

Still no news on the pro kits? Thinking of maybe going straight to mvp 2.0 if it's going to take a while. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (17/3/14)

crack2483 said:


> Still no news on the pro kits? Thinking of maybe going straight to mvp 2.0 if it's going to take a while.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Seems the batts for them are in a next order. The MVP is a very good option imo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ProDiCaL (17/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Seems the batts for them are in a next order. The MVP is a very good option imo.


Seconded 

Sent from my ST27i using Tapatalk


----------



## Rex_Bael (17/3/14)

Definitely cannot go wrong with the MVP. My wife will be getting a purple one come payday


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/14)

crack2483 said:


> Still no news on the pro kits? Thinking of maybe going straight to mvp 2.0 if it's going to take a while.



That's a very good option!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/3/14)

ProDiCaL said:


> By leaving on Friday what exactly does that mean I'm far to anxious
> 
> Sent from my ST27i using Tapatalk





> Still no news on the pro kits? Thinking of maybe going straight to mvp 2.0 if it's going to take a while.




Leaving the factory on friday so we should have them by Wednesday next week the latest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (17/3/14)

Our last customer for today just left at 10:30PM (@devdev ).. Shew its been a busy busy day today.. Thanks for all the support guys, you are all truly great. We hope we can continue to bring a good range of products at good prices for all levels of vapers..

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 3


----------



## ProDiCaL (17/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Leaving the factory on friday so we should have them by Wednesday next week the latest


 That's good to hear will definitely be taking one

Sent from my ST27i using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev (17/3/14)

Hahahaha, I have been named and shamed... yes it is true, I crawled out of Vape King at 22h30.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## johan (18/3/14)

Nice to read the good support from both sides.


----------



## crack2483 (18/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Seems the batts for them are in a next order. The MVP is a very good option imo.



So if I go the mvp route, what els will I need to get straight away to start vaping? Besides some juice obviously.

Sorry for all the noob questions in this thread. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rex_Bael (18/3/14)

You won't 'need' to get anything else. The kit comes with a clearomizer, the black edition with a iClear 30, the shine with a 30B. You might want to get an additional clearo or two or spare coils though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/3/14)

I would suggest an additional clearo tank (ask vapeking which options they have in stock), so you can have a backup
Mvp is an amazing battery. Battery life is superb.


----------



## BhavZ (18/3/14)

Apart from juice the kit is ready to vape and as @Rex_Bael said, you would want to get some extra coils, and a few more tanks so that you can change flavours throughout the day.

The MVP has brilliant battery life but you may want to get a spare charger for the office/car in cause you forget to charge the battery one night and are out of power the next day.


----------



## crack2483 (18/3/14)

Thanks Rex, think I'll order one as soon as I'm back the office then.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (18/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> Dont forget guys we have,
> 
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/aw-18650-3-7v-2000mah-button-top-imr-1219752253.html
> 
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/aw-18650-3-7v-2000mah-button-top-imr-1219752253.html


 
Great stuff @Gizmo for bringing in these AW's, thank you sir!

Next time, may us Reo mini owners have some of the 18490/18500's as well pretty please.........


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/3/14)

Theres a whole lotta vapemail to pack today  see you all later

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (18/3/14)

I must say, when I went to collect the Reo yesterday and saw all those pretty things that arrived at Vapeking, I felt like I wanted to dive into it all and swim around like Scrooge Mcduck!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## TylerD (18/3/14)

Reinhardt Pretorius said:


> Hi everyone. Due to many phone calls and e-mail requests we have now added 28 and 32 gauge (AWG) Kanthal wire to our standard stock. Our first shipment arrived today. Please see our website for contact details: http://www.industrialalloys.co.za


That is great news! Do you guys stock Kanthal ribbon wire as well?


----------



## TylerD (18/3/14)

Reinhardt Pretorius said:


> Indeed, though only the "Nikrothal" version which is Nickel Chrome (80/20, 60/15 etc)


Great stuff! Thanks! What is the sizes?


----------



## Rex Smit (18/3/14)

@Stroodlepuff. Do you have any 30G wire in stock?

Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (18/3/14)

We do rex

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rex Smit (18/3/14)

Cool...

Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rex Smit (18/3/14)

TylerD said:


> That is great news! Do you guys stock Kanthal ribbon wire as well?


Do they still sell it per KG?

Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD (18/3/14)

Rex Smit said:


> Do they still sell it per KG?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk


Nope, per meter.


----------



## Andre (18/3/14)

TylerD said:


> Nope, per meter.


Unfortunately this poster encroached on VapeKings forum and his posts had to be deleted. I have absolutely no jurisdiction in this, a reseseller's forum, but do gently remind you where you are posting. Have been in PM conversation with the poster concerned and he has decided to rather contact the vendors directly than become a reseller in this forum. Obviously, as members, you can open a thread on this in an appropriate forum and discuss and give details at your heart's content - as long as that poster do not become involved. We do not have a rule, like ECF, that only registered resellers may be mentioned in our general forums.


----------



## TylerD (18/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Unfortunately this poster encroached on VapeKings forum and his posts had to be deleted. I have absolutely no jurisdiction in this, a reseseller's forum, but do gently remind you where you are posting. Have been in PM conversation with the poster concerned and he has decided to rather contact the vendors directly than become a reseller in this forum. Obviously, as members, you can open a thread on this in an appropriate forum and discuss and give details at your heart's content - as long as that poster do not become involved. We do not have a rule, like ECF, that only registered resellers may be mentioned in our general forums.


I have emailed the seller after he was taken of.


----------



## Andre (18/3/14)

TylerD said:


> I have emailed the seller after he was taken of.


No problem with that at all. Just wanted to give some background. And point out that we are now, right here, on Vapeking's forum, not on a general forum.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (18/3/14)

Well taken care of @Matthee
By the way, is there a thread somewhere with all the forum rules?
Perhaps that needs to be emphasised or just refreshed.


----------



## Gizmo (19/3/14)

Extras coming in on the next batch arriving shortly:

Vision X-Gun







Sony VTC4 2100mah 18650 30A






Sigelei 20w






OHM Tester






Aqua

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/3/14)

and more...


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/14)

Someone is going to "get a hurt real bad" for not sharing this info earlier! 

Is this all coming in the next shipment in a weeks time?


----------



## Andre (19/3/14)

Wow, that wooden VV/VW is a thing of beauty. You guys are really starting to spoil us vapers with great choice. Excellent. Kudos.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Someone is going to "get a hurt real bad" for not sharing this info earlier!
> 
> Is this all coming in the next shipment in a weeks time?



Yip  we like surprises Russel

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Yip  we like surprises Russel



I NEED it all Stroods!


----------



## Rowan Francis (19/3/14)

yah well somebody (not mentioning any names that begin with Giz) was very lucky i let him have his wood mod back ... that thing is TDF ..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (19/3/14)

Just landed http://www.vapeking.co.za/cloutank-m3-for-dry-herb.html


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> Just landed http://www.vapeking.co.za/cloutank-m3-for-dry-herb.html



Can you fill it with electric cabbage?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gizmo (19/3/14)

I assume so. I dont use this kinda stuff, but had a lot of requests for it..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza (19/3/14)

That Aqua is looking for a home


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (20/3/14)

Love the look of that sigelei-20w, so that's a 20W electronic mod? that could be the best thing ever ever ever! (I broke my SVD so I need a new elec mod one of these days)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ProDiCaL (20/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Leaving the factory on friday so we should have them by Wednesday next week the latest


If you have an estimation on the price could you pm it too me

Sent from my ST27i using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/14)

@Stroodlepuff please reserve a Sigelei-20W for me if there are limited quantities... it appears to be a need to have!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Stroodlepuff please reserve a Sigelei-20W for me if there are limited quantities... it appears to be a need to have!



will do  not sure how many Giz ordered  I dont get told nuffin


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/3/14)

ProDiCaL said:


> If you have an estimation on the price could you pm it too me
> 
> Sent from my ST27i using Tapatalk



PM Giz


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> will do  not sure how many Giz ordered  I dont get told nuffin



Thanks Stroods! Tell Giz that he will get a big hurt if he doesn't keep you in the loop!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/3/14)

heehee


----------



## ProDiCaL (20/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> heehee





Stroodlepuff said:


> PM Giz


Ok will do 

Sent from my ST27i using Tapatalk


----------



## crack2483 (20/3/14)

@Gizmo many thanks for the great service. Getting a running commentary from the couriers via email regarding my order. Top notch service!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> and more...



Right Stroods I think it's time to post pictures of the products you mention "and more"?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Right Stroods I think it's time to post pictures of the products you mention "and more"?



Coming up


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/3/14)

More Mvp's

More shine MVP's

MVP energy Line:




Ohm Meter:




AQUA:




and one more surprise I will let you try and guess


----------



## devdev (27/3/14)

When are you getting the Aqua and IgoW Stroods?


----------



## Reinvanhardt (27/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> and one more surprise I will let you try and guess



Sigelei 20W ?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/3/14)

leaving the factory on the 29th  so we should have it by Wednesday next week in theory...unless theres major customs delays


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/3/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> Sigelei 20W ?



Not on the picking list for what is leaving on Saturday, factory has a shortage at the moment. We are still waiting on an eta for those and the Aspire Nautilus


----------



## Reinvanhardt (27/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> and one more surprise I will let you try and guess



Must be the Kayfun then...?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/3/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> Must be the Kayfun then...?



Haha those are coming too  The 3.1 and more Lite plus's


----------



## annemarievdh (27/3/14)

I want a Frost!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (27/3/14)

Don't tell us you're getting REO's!!!???

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/14)

I'm getting excited... I see @Gizmo is adding just landed stock... whooooo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm getting excited... I see @Gizmo is adding just landed stock... whooooo!



Not here yet  We're doing it in in the meantime so we just have to put stock quantities in when it arrives so its quicker for you guys


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Not here yet  We're doing it in in the meantime so we just have to put stock quantities in when it arrives so its quicker for you guys



That makes sense Stroods! I love the idea... it also keeps us from buying other crap from elsewhere when we know stuff is a coming!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (27/3/14)

So Rob, I take it we will be reading a review from you soon on the Sigelei 20Watt monster electronic mod!!!?


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/14)

Silver said:


> So Rob, I take it we will be reading a review from you soon on the Sigelei 20Watt monster electronic mod!!!?



It sure looks that way Hi Ho...  It looks pretty awesome... I still haven't worked out why I would ever need 20watts when a lung hit on a Nautilus at 8watts with Menthol Ice almost puts me in a coma already!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibbz786 (27/3/14)

The Evod2's are outa stock already


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/3/14)

Jibbz786 said:


> The Evod2's are outa stock already



Nope just not in stock yet  they will be here next week 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jibbz786 (27/3/14)

thanks.. been waiting for those, just love the evod tanks


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (28/3/14)

Just a question on that sigeili 20w mod, i did a bit of reading up yesterday, seems there are some versions (all?) where you don't control menu functions through the bottons you move the device like motions sensing or tilt or something? Is this that version?


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/3/14)

1am7h30n3 said:


> Just a question on that sigeili 20w mod, i did a bit of reading up yesterday, seems there are some versions (all?) where you don't control menu functions through the bottons you move the device like motions sensing or tilt or something? Is this that version?



Yebo that is the one!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> Don't tell us you're getting REO's!!!???
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk




Ok fine  You guys might not think this is as cool as I do buuuut...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (28/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Ok fine  You guys might not think this is as cool as I do buuuut...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2557


Those are soooo cool! I love them. Looks awesome!


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (28/3/14)

@Rob Fisher Thanks so much for the info.

Now i'm conflicted, I want (no that's NEED actually) a 20W mod, but if you have to be all waving it around to get it to change menu functions then... I dunno... Maybe first step would be to watch a video review on youtube, will do that this weekend.


----------



## johan (28/3/14)

I also don't like waving gear, especially in a stealth situation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (28/3/14)

johanct said:


> I also don't like waving gear, especially in a stealth situation.


And imagine standing with your back to someone and you start shaking your sigelei because it doesn't want to work if you shake it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## johan (28/3/14)

Or by accident knock an angry guy on the head, or worse, his dop at the local bikers pub!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## devdev (28/3/14)

My real concern with the tilting function is not being able to adjust things in the car without looking at the screen and confirming that the power setting you wanted has now been dialed in correctly.

Nice idea in terms of integrating tech, but it does make it less practical to me


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/3/14)

I want a SIGELEI-20W... I'm not really sure why... it's an expensive MOD at double the price of other mods... but based on how much I really love my Zmax which has become my favorite MOD it would seem that the 20W is pretty much a need to have senario. Maybe I should flog some stuff I don't see myself using in the future...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (28/3/14)

Sigelei 20W - I checked this video really quickly:

I haven't listened to the sound yet or watched it in detail (at work) but it seems like the tilt/shake etc feature may not actually be that bad, it seems quite responsive.

Heck, it can't be worse than that stupid twist wheel on the eViC, can it? With that thing if you keep it twisted it doesn't increase your power faster, it changes modes or displays or something, so you have to keep blipping it, annoying. And on the two i own at least, it often seems to go into an "auto" mode where you make a quick small power adjustment blip of the twist wheel, it increases and then just keeps going, until you reverse it, which usually happens when you're about 10+ clicks off of where you want to be...

I think the sigelei 20w would be ideal for those builds where the 15W of an SVD just doesn't cut it, like a dual coil AQUA build perhaps, or Kraken maybe. Even a few Kayfun builds I've done hit so well at 15W you wish you could find out how much better they could do at higher power.


----------



## Andre (28/3/14)

1am7h30n3 said:


> Sigelei 20W - I checked this video really quickly:
> 
> I haven't listened to the sound yet or watched it in detail (at work) but it seems like the tilt/shake etc feature may not actually be that bad, it seems quite responsive.
> 
> ...



I read a German review and he also said the tilting function is actually not too bad and one can live with it.


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/3/14)

Matthee said:


> I read a German review and he also said the tilting function is actually not too bad and one can live with it.



It certainly seems to be garnishing some attention... Need to have stuff methinks?


----------



## Andre (28/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> It certainly seems to be garnishing some attention... Need to have stuff methinks?


Nope, if it was 30 W, probably.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (29/3/14)

Video is cool @1am7h30n3 
Thanks for posting. 

I like how the guy gives his candid views. 

Very interesting user interface indeed. I like how it speeds up after tilting it


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (31/3/14)

Ok so over the weekend I also had a chance to check the video properly. Must say I'm very impressed, tilt really doesn't seem like a huge problem, as @Matthee mentions from german review. Yes, 30W would be better, but 20W isn't bad at all and it's available soon from VapeKing...

But just a comment on the video, that VapingWithTwisted420 guy is flat out crazy, love how he makes a mistake and then starts swearing and repeats himself so much. I think the last 5 min of the (26min!!!!) video he basically gave out only 2 little tiny bits of info hahahaha! He's awesome and crazy!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (31/3/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (31/3/14)

Nice!!!!!

Cant wait to see what you guys get in


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/4/14)

sooooo @Gizmo is on his way to the airport  His turn to collect

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> sooooo @Gizmo is on his way to the airport  His turn to collect



Time for a list of what's on the plane? I need to know if I must keep my shopping basket open or pull the trigger!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/4/14)

ok give me 2 secs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/4/14)

Aerotank
VTR
ego ctwist 1300
AW 18650
ego ctwist
X.gun
Kayfun Lite
AQUA
Ohm tester
M3 coil
MVP Energy
MVP
MVP shine
Cool fire 2
M3
dry herb only
X.I coil
Kayfun 3.1
CE5 coil
Silicone sucker for small batteries
protank 3 coil
G-tank coil
IGO-W


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/4/14)

Still waiting for them to ship:

Aspire Nautilus
Aspire Nautilus coils
G-tank
more IGO-W
silica wick
ego lanyard
Sony vtc4 18650
Sigiler 20W
CE5 coil
Itaste 134 Mini
??


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

It sure is 1 April: "Silicone sucker"


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/4/14)

johanct said:


> It sure is 1 April: "Silicone sucker"



lol its these:


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

got yea!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev (1/4/14)

So the M3 is the Oregano vapourising device?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/4/14)

yes


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/4/14)

yes


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/14)

Thanks Stroods! Please shout when stock is up-to-date on the web site and I'll add to the basket and pull the trigger! Whoooo!


----------



## devdev (1/4/14)

I think I need to come and visit you after crossfit today Stroodles 

Not for an M3, but for an IgoW or 2 and an Aqua.

Will drop you PM


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/4/14)

will do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/4/14)

devdev said:


> I think I need to come and visit you after crossfit today Stroodles
> 
> Not for an M3, but for an IgoW or 2 and an Aqua.
> 
> Will drop you PM



Cool beans


----------



## Smokyg (1/4/14)

This is very very good news! Please Reserve Kayfun lite for me, and that shipment with the Sony batteries, id like to have a igo w and 2 sony batts. Hopefully after wages have been payed.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/4/14)

ok


----------



## Smokyg (1/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> ok


Shibbbby!!!  Just remember to bring the KF to the vape meet  @Frenzy will be oh so happy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/4/14)

will do so


----------



## Derek (1/4/14)

Please keep two IGO-W's for me as well ?!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/4/14)

ok  are you registered on the site so I can do the order manually?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/4/14)

giz is back see you all in a bit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (1/4/14)

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/14)

Vape Mail on a LARGE SCALE!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (1/4/14)

Stock loaded.


----------



## Gizmo (1/4/14)

No IGO-W3 Rob?


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/14)

Pulled the trigger! Where is my stuff? 

Oh now I have to wait a whole 24 hours!


----------



## Smokyg (1/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> No IGO-W3 Rob?


Ill take one!


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> No IGO-W3 Rob?



I have one coming for the USA... didn't know when my favourite vendor was getting stock and it was late at night and I had Dripper FOMO... ??


----------



## TylerD (1/4/14)

@Stroodlepuff , is the Igo-W3 an original or clone?


----------



## Gizmo (1/4/14)

Clone bud

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TylerD (1/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> Clone bud


Cool, thanks @Gizmo .


----------



## Gizmo (2/4/14)

Yup the
Sigelei 20W (SX200)
is still on its way should be here next week and Mr Busardo thinks its grand

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vaalboy (2/4/14)

Will you be getting the mPT3?


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/14)

vaalboy said:


> Will you be getting the mPT3?



Got them already Markus!


----------



## vaalboy (2/4/14)

I looked on the site and couldn't find them??


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/14)

vaalboy said:


> I looked on the site and couldn't find them??



Only available at this stage at http://heavenlyvapors.co.za/index.php?


----------



## vaalboy (2/4/14)

I was asking if Vapeking was going to get stock.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/4/14)

Not sure, we have ordered but our supplier doesn't have them yet...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/14)

vaalboy said:


> I was asking if Vapeking was going to get stock.



Roger that... not sure... the last time I asked @Gizmo he wasn't sure when his supplier would be getting stock.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Not sure, we have ordered but our supplier doesn't have them yet...



You beat me by seconds Stroods!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> You beat me by seconds Stroods!



Boom!!


----------



## vaalboy (2/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Not sure, we have ordered but our supplier doesn't have them yet...



Thanks for the feedback. Will wait until you have stock.


----------



## Andre (2/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Only available at this stage at http://heavenlyvapors.co.za/index.php?


Nope, not loose at any rate....you have to now buy the starter kit...if I understood his announcement this morning correctly. Talking about heavenly vapors now, not Vapeking.


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Nope, not loose at any rate....you have to now buy the starter kit...if I understood his announcement this morning correctly. Talking about heavenly vapors now, not Vapeking.



I bought one loose... and some as kits... I guess his loose ones are finished.


----------



## Andre (2/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I bought one loose... and some as kits... I guess his loose ones are finished.


I guess his kit did not sell as well as the mPT3s on their own.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/14)

@Gizmo the iPhone Vape Case is out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (3/4/14)

It is indeed. May even be in my office possibly :d

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> It is indeed. May even be in my office possibly :d



If you are holding out on us you could get a hurt real bad! 

Any indication on pricing yet?


----------



## Gizmo (3/4/14)

1199 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> 1199



Not too bad! That's do'able! Now I need to get my upgrade because I assume it's for the iPhone 5?


----------



## Gizmo (3/4/14)

Yea 5 and 5S

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shadowvapor (3/4/14)

Hi Rob. HV starter kit or Vape King starter kit ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/4/14)

Shadowvapor said:


> Hi Rob. HV starter kit or Vape King starter kit ?



The Vape King starter kit has the new 1300mAh eGo Twist Variable Voltage Battery which is way better than the 1000mah Evod-USB Battery (not VV) with built in charger that comes in the HV kit.

The HV has a mPT3 which it better than the VK mPT2.

The 1300mAh eGo Twist Variable Voltage Battery is a way better choice and I in fact bought 2 of them for myself yesterday... if it was me I would choose the VK kit for the battery alone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (3/4/14)

Okay this is what left with DHL today.

Seiglei 20W
Itaste Mini 134
G-Tank


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> Okay this is what left with DHL today.
> 
> Seiglei 20W
> Itaste Mini 134
> G-Tank



Whooooo! Seiglei 20W! Bring it on!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reinhardt (3/4/14)

That 134 mini looks awesome!


----------



## Dr Evil (3/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> Okay this is what left with DHL today.
> 
> Seiglei 20W
> Itaste Mini 134
> G-Tank



Oooooh a mini 134 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## crack2483 (3/4/14)

@VapeKing hurry up with them hammers already. DO WANT!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (3/4/14)

Shadowvapor said:


> Hi Rob. HV starter kit or Vape King starter kit ?


Agree with @Rob Fisher, but that Mini Protank3 is awesome, pity they decided to not sell it separately any more. And the Mini Protank3 gets to its full potential with a VV battery.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shadowvapor (3/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Agree with @Rob Fisher, but that Mini Protank3 is awesome, pity they decided to not sell it separately any more. And the Mini Protank3 gets to its full potential with a VV battery.


 Thanks for the reply


----------



## Gizmo (4/4/14)




----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/14)

Gizmo said:


>




Yo Gizarama are you saying the stock is almost here? Cause I still see a 0 stock level.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yo Gizarama are you saying the stock is almost here? Cause I still see a 0 stock level.



It left yesterday  so it should be here soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (4/4/14)

Should be here on monday robbie


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> Should be here on monday robbie



Oh how sweet a monday it''s gonna be... will be standing by to pull the trigger!


----------



## Reinvanhardt (4/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> It left yesterday  so it should be here soon



Hahaha "should be here soon". Isn't that a violation of some kind? Good thing @Gizmo jumped to the rescue.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## crack2483 (4/4/14)

Aah &@#$* it. Now I gotta have one!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (7/4/14)

yup these have arrived and will be loaded on the site shortly

Hades Mod





'

IGO-W4






Trident Gold and S.S


----------



## Gizmo (7/4/14)

Oh and

MNK IMR 26650 High Drain


----------



## devdev (7/4/14)

Lol! That IgoW4 on top of a mod is gonna look pretty phallic

When does it land Giz? And what are you expecting this week?


----------



## Gizmo (7/4/14)

It leaves this week DevDev  Next week here


----------



## devdev (7/4/14)

But there are toys coming in this week aren't there?


----------



## Gizmo (7/4/14)

This week is Vape King new range of sick liquids, concentrates from the states arrived today, otherwise G-Tank, extra Igo-W3, Seiglei 20W arrived at customs today


----------



## devdev (7/4/14)

Ahhhh - I was expecting Nautilus in this week


----------



## Gizmo (7/4/14)

I dropped the nautilus order for now as the supplier was messing me around.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hein510 (7/4/14)

Ok so apparantly I will be needing a Hades mod and 2x 26650 bats real soon!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (7/4/14)

Sweet! Who doesnt need 3500MAH of pure vaping pleasure

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (7/4/14)

I'm also quite excited to see what's new... Bring it on!!!


----------



## Hein510 (7/4/14)

Oh and has the Hammers arived yet?


Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## crack2483 (8/4/14)

This orders taking forever! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (8/4/14)

Okay for the Hades mod I have decided to bring in the Efest battery that does 60A rather. Its only 3000mah but damn thats a lot of power for you sub-ohmers

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## TylerD (8/4/14)

Good golly man! You're killing me here!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gizmo (8/4/14)

Then I am winning

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hein510 (8/4/14)

0.1 HERE I COME!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hein510 (8/4/14)

ok just FIY 0.1 Ohms on say 4.2V comes out at 42A and 176WATTS!!! AWE!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil (8/4/14)

Hein510 said:


> ok just FIY 0.1 Ohms on say 4.2V comes out at 42A and 176WATTS!!! AWE!!!



One drag and it will knock you into next week.... possibly next month

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Hein510 (8/4/14)

Dr Evil said:


> One drag and it will knock you into next week.... possibly next month
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


limit myself to one drag a day then!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (8/4/14)

Hein510 said:


> ok just FIY 0.1 Ohms on say 4.2V comes out at 42A and 176WATTS!!! AWE!!!


and what was I vaping at the meet ??


----------



## Gizmo (9/4/14)

Super early vape mail







Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (9/4/14)

Wow, you dont mess around @Gizmo!

@Rob Fisher are you awake yet?


----------



## Gizmo (9/4/14)

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (9/4/14)

Geez this thing chucks


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/14)

Silver said:


> Wow, you dont mess around @Gizmo!
> 
> @Rob Fisher are you awake yet?



I am now!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## crack2483 (9/4/14)

@Gizmo, now update your site. NOW. 



Or when you got time 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (9/4/14)

It is updated guys


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/14)

What else came other than the 20w and G-Tank Giz?


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/14)

Ahhhh the 134 Mini... wow is the price right?


----------



## Gizmo (9/4/14)

Its priced nearly identically to the 134 standard.. Its a shame really  I will see what I can do on the pricing if you want to order a few things


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> Its priced nearly identically to the 134 standard.. Its a shame really  I will see what I can do on the pricing if you want to order a few things



Not to worry thanks Giz! I think the 20W will keep me happy for a while! Just pulled the trigger!


----------



## Gizmo (9/4/14)

20W far better value

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (9/4/14)

Dr Evil said:


> One drag and it will knock you into next week.... possibly next month
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger



can i also have a drag of it


----------



## Gizmo (9/4/14)

Kickass Efest Batteries Arriving soon:

*PURPLE EFEST IMR 18650 35A 3.7V 2500mAh flat top*

*



*
*PURPLE EFEST IMR 18350 10.5A 3.7V 700mAh nipple top*

*



*

*Efest IMR 26650 3000mah 3.7V 60A*

*



*
*Efest IMR 18490 1100mah 3.7V Nipple Top*
*



*
*EFEST IMR 18500 1000MAH (15AMP) FLAT TOP*
*



*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (9/4/14)

@Gizmo no purple 18650 button tops coming in?

Leo destroys my existing 18650s and I think I need a few more


----------



## Gizmo (9/4/14)

Nipple button top is the same thing?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (9/4/14)

But in terms of the 18650 there are no nipple tops out at the moment with that performance

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (9/4/14)

Yip nipple/button top is same thing.

Didn't want to say nipple in case you took it to a bad place

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gizmo (9/4/14)

Me never 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## crack2483 (9/4/14)

was hoping you'd have the new rba's in stock. Placed an order for other stuff anyways 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (9/4/14)

Wow - those purple EFest 18650's at the top of your list look amazing.
2500 mah with the high 35A current limit - great stuff.
My existing high drain 30A Efests only have 1600 mah. 
Looks like batteries are improving. This is a good thing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev (9/4/14)

So silly question time. Been thinking about those 26650s.

Do they charge in nightcore or does one need yet another charger?


----------



## Gizmo (9/4/14)

It does indeed

Compatible with:
Li-ion / IMR: 26650, 22650, 18650, 17670, 18490, 17500, 17335, 16340(RCR123), 14500


----------



## Gazzacpt (9/4/14)

devdev said:


> So silly question time. Been thinking about those 26650s.
> 
> Do they charge in nightcore or does one need yet another charger?


I2 and I4 will charge them dev but you can only charge 2 at a time in the I4

Edit: @Gizmo is to quick.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (11/4/14)

With the new sub-ohm kit on the Reo those *PURPLE EFEST IMR 18650 35A 3.7V 2500mAh flat tops *will be just perfect! Will certainly be ordering some as soon as @Gizmo gives the in stock signal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (12/4/14)

And the Hades mods? See the 26650's is here!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (14/4/14)

Hcigar clones have landed in JHB this morning, 

Should be here tomorrow! Heads-Up

what isnt in this batch is the Hades Mod or batteries

However Hammer Mod, 3D Atomizer etc are

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (14/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> Hcigar clones have landed in JHB this morning,
> 
> Should be here tomorrow! Heads-Up
> 
> ...


Poor @Stroodlepuff .  She's gonna be busy.


----------



## vaalboy (14/4/14)

@Gizmo what is the max amps on the 18490's?


----------



## TylerD (14/4/14)

vaalboy said:


> @Gizmo what is the max amps on the 18490's?


Efest 18490 1100 mah/CD 8.8 amp/MD 11 amp/8c/0.5 ohm coil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (14/4/14)

TylerD said:


> Efest 18490 1100 mah/CD 8.8 amp/MD 11 amp/8c/0.5 ohm coil



Thanks - I have been battling to find out the max amps on my AW's as there is conflicting ratings - appears to be 16.5A. Almost double that of the Efest if accurate?


----------



## TylerD (14/4/14)

Got that info here. Just scroll down. 
http://www.kritikalmass.net/battery-calculator/index.php

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (15/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> Hcigar clones have landed in JHB this morning,
> 
> Should be here tomorrow! Heads-Up
> 
> ...



Site closed for "maintenance"

Ooooohhhhweeeee

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hein510 (15/4/14)

Dammit! Store closed for maintenance!!! Wanna know what the 3D is gonna cost!!!


----------



## BhavZ (15/4/14)

Hein510 said:


> Dammit! Store closed for maintenance!!! Wanna know what the 3D is gonna cost!!!


The 3D does look awesome!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/4/14)

Oh shit... erm thats not good... will get Giz to have a look. Its not because we adding products guys sorry


----------



## Metal Liz (15/4/14)

patience is a virtue it seems vapers have to struggle with on a daily basis hahaha especially when it comes to our vape mail hey  i'm sure they'll be done soon and you can go shop for new goodies


----------



## crack2483 (15/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Oh shit... erm thats not good... will get Giz to have a look. Its not because we adding products guys sorry



Jeez, let a guy down easy won't ya 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> Jeez, let a guy down easy won't ya
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk




Sorry  still waiting for customs to release

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (15/4/14)

awh shame @crack2483 - don't worry bud, i'm sure you're frown will be turned upside down in no time


----------



## crack2483 (15/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Sorry  still waiting for customs to release
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk



All good, was only joking 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (16/4/14)

Any news on the Tridents that are coming in @Gizmo @Stroodlepuff ?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/4/14)

Will confirm in the morning once I have a new router... we have stuff at dhl waiting to be cleared but I cant get into my skype to check the packing list. I am pretty sure that the tridents are in this package which we should have tomorrow hopefully as I paid the customs fees this morning but can only confirm 100% once I have internet again what is in it  it is part of that order though

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (16/4/14)

Oooooh, new toys. Keep us posted! 

I still need to get the balance of juice from you


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/4/14)

devdev said:


> Oooooh, new toys. Keep us posted!
> 
> I still need to get the balance of juice from you




Will do 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hein510 (17/4/14)

I hope its the 3D's!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/4/14)

ok interwebs are back up  Just need to get through all the orders I need to pack and then I will follow up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crack2483 (17/4/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> ok interwebs are back up  Just need to get through all the orders I need to pack and then I will follow up.



Sending pm 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev (17/4/14)

So what is arriving today?

Hcigar clones? (Clone of what I am not sure) and Trident?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/4/14)

So @SVS1000 happened to be here when stock arrived and grabbed straight away.

Mtank for his kayfun...

We will unpack the rest in a moment







Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crack2483 (17/4/14)

@Stroodlepuff on the website it says the 3d atomizer only works with the h cigar nemesis 0o? Won't it work with the chi-you? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (17/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> @Stroodlepuff on the website it says the 3d atomizer only works with the h cigar nemesis 0o? Won't it work with the chi-you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


From the reviews that I have seen it only works with the Neme and the Kamry KTS at this point in time however there are plans to release a 510 connection for it as well so that it will work on all mechs. If you can transform the device into a hybrid then I am sure you can use it on a chi-yo but I stand under correction with that statement.


----------



## crack2483 (17/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> From the reviews that I have seen it only works with the Neme and the Kamry KTS at this point in time however there are plans to release a 510 connection for it as well so that it will work on all mechs. If you can transform the device into a hybrid then I am sure you can use it on a chi-yo but I stand under correction with that statement.



Ah ok cool. Thanks @BhavZ. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## SVS1000 (17/4/14)

These 3D drippers are able to fit any 510. They are already compatible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt (17/4/14)

What I know is the tube must be inside threaded and M20 for the 3D to fit which is what the nemmi is but any tube mod that is threaded like that should be able to take the 3D with a few adjustments.

Can someone maybe confirm? I think @iPWN mentioned this to me.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gizmo (18/4/14)

Had a bit of a delay adding the new products, anyway here they are:

http://www.vapeking.co.za/patriot-rda-by-hcigar.html

http://www.vapeking.co.za/taifun-gt-clone-by-hcigar.html

http://www.vapeking.co.za/kayfun-m-tank-full-kit.html

http://www.vapeking.co.za/kayfun-colour-tank.html

http://www.vapeking.co.za/3d-atomizer-clone-by-hcigar.html

http://www.vapeking.co.za/kraken-replacement-glass.html

http://www.vapeking.co.za/nemesis-mechanical-mod-clone-nemesis.html

http://www.vapeking.co.za/hammer-mod-clone-by-hcigar.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (18/4/14)

A whole another shipment will be loaded on Tuesday which will include the hades amongst others.


----------



## crack2483 (18/4/14)

You kidding me  thought maybe that this stuff didn't come in so ordered other items yesterday 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (18/4/14)

Very interesting lineup guys


----------



## Dr Evil (18/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> You kidding me  thought maybe that this stuff didn't come in so ordered other items yesterday
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Chat to @Gizmo I'm sure they can change your order, delivery will probably be next week only

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (18/4/14)

Dr Evil said:


> Chat to @Gizmo I'm sure they can change your order, delivery will probably be next week only
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger




Already done 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## crack2483 (18/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> Already done
> 
> Fantastic service once again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk




Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hein510 (19/4/14)

Can you keep a 3D dripper out for me please!!!! Just waiting on payment from the last job and I'm ordering it!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/4/14)

Will do hein. Place yhe order through the site so long and I will keep it for you

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (22/4/14)

Yup these have arrived and will be loaded shortly



Gizmo said:


> Also incomming:
> 
> Hades Mod
> 
> ...




Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (22/4/14)

Hades mods are really awesome. It also comes with a free magnetic switch in case you don't like the spring

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (22/4/14)

All new products are added. Including battery prices. Once they here their quantity will be added

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (25/4/14)

Batteries have arrived. I will be responding to pms now





Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (25/4/14)

And yes we the only store in SA which has these babies, why buy the inferior battery.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD (25/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> And yes we the only store in SA which has these babies, why buy the inferior battery.


Will these be the ones you replace the fAWs with for R.85?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (25/4/14)

Indeed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (25/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> Indeed


Cool stuff. See you next week!


----------



## Jibbz786 (25/4/14)

Ordered


----------



## Zegee (3/5/14)

TylerD said:


> Will these be the ones you replace the fAWs with for R.85?


Do you have stock and price r85

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/5/14)

Zegee said:


> Do you have stock and price r85
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine



We do have stock. The R85.00 is for people who purchased fake aw's from us

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth_V@PER (9/5/14)

@Stroodlepuff, would you or @Gizmo have more or less an idea of when you will be receiving stock of the VTR?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/5/14)

Hi @Darth_V@POR I am still waiting for customs to release, I have been phoning everyday. It has been stopped for an NRCS inspection for some reason. I will keep you updated


----------



## Darth_V@PER (9/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hi @Darth_V@POR I am still waiting for customs to release, I have been phoning everyday. It has been stopped for an NRCS inspection for some reason. I will keep you updated



... Im assuming this has only happened now that I want to get a "MOD"???? teasing. I promise I wont ask again . Is there anything new with that shipment that's not on your website?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/5/14)

Im not actually sure  I dont think so but @Gizmo can confirm


----------



## Darth_V@PER (9/5/14)

Perfect thank you Stroodles  Im most certainly not stopping there as I'm going to have to buy as many mods as possible. Need to get my V@PE on.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (13/5/14)

New E-Liquids in stock!

http://www.vapeking.co.za/e-liquids/vape-king-e-liquids/vape-king-chocolate-20ml.html

http://www.vapeking.co.za/e-liquids/vape-king-e-liquids-wacky-wicks-20ml.html

http://www.vapeking.co.za/e-liquids/vape-king-e-liquids-grape-soda.html


----------



## Gizmo (13/5/14)

New Flavours Launching in 2 weeks.

Vanilla Custard
Mixed Berry
Blueberry
Caramel Toffee
Cappuccino
Amarula
Blackcurrent
Pineapple

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (13/5/14)

Oh there is a few that I'm sure I'll like... Vanilla Custard and Caramel Toffee ohmnomnom


----------



## RoSsIkId (13/5/14)

Any armetto?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/5/14)

RoSsIkId said:


> Any armetto?



We're waiting on amaretto still. Will keep you guys updated

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## RoSsIkId (13/5/14)

Sweet. The toffee and amarula will be on my next order


----------



## Renato Da Silva (15/5/14)

Can't wait for new stock to arrive want to order a start kit  whoop whoop

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris (15/5/14)

Gizmo said:


> New Flavours Launching in 2 weeks.
> 
> Vanilla Custard
> Mixed Berry
> ...


 i shall be having myself:
Vanilla Custard x1
Amarula x1
pineaple x1

two weeks.... tick tock


----------



## Renato Da Silva (15/5/14)

Renato Da Silva said:


> Can't wait for new stock to arrive want to order a start kit  whoop whoop




I should really try calm the Freck down  acting like I am waiting for Xmas

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (15/5/14)

Renato Da Silva said:


> I should really try calm the Freck down  acting like I am waiting for Xmas



you are gona feel that way every time you get something new that's vape related

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/5/14)

Renato Da Silva said:


> I should really try calm the Freck down  acting like I am waiting for Xmas



I will let you know as soon as its here

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Renato Da Silva (15/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I will let you know as soon as its here


Hahaha thanx, sorry if I am irritating u guys now. Just tell me to shut the chicken up when you feel the need to.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/5/14)

Renato Da Silva said:


> Hahaha thanx, sorry if I am irritating u guys now. Just tell me to shut the chicken up when you feel the need to.



nope you're not irritating me at all  customs on the other hand...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Renato Da Silva (15/5/14)

annemarievdh said:


> you are gona feel that way every time you get something new that's vape related


My credit card is trying to make a break for it, but i nailed gunned it down to the table

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Renato Da Silva (15/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> nope you're not irritating me at all  customs on the other hand...


My family owns 3 stores we get our stuff from oversea's so I feel your pain.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/5/14)

Renato Da Silva said:


> My family owns 3 stores we get our stuff from oversea's so I feel your pain.



Never waited this long though  Landed in SA on the 01st!


----------



## Renato Da Silva (15/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Never waited this long though  Landed in SA on the 01st!



Maybe you guys are just dodgy looking. However remember all the public holidays, could of caused a back log of processing cargo.... or they got lazy


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/5/14)

Renato Da Silva said:


> Maybe you guys are just dodgy looking. However remember all the public holidays, could of caused a back log of processing cargo.... or they got lazy



Lol we must be  na it was stopped for an NRCS inspection because of the chargers and NRCS got lazy I guess


----------



## Renato Da Silva (15/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Lol we must be  na it was stopped for an NRCS inspection because of the chargers and NRCS got lazy I guess



Hahaha could have been worse, or maybe not. I have never experienced that.


----------



## annemarievdh (15/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Never waited this long though  Landed in SA on the 01st!



Bliksem!! That is long


----------



## Jibbz786 (15/5/14)

is the chargers in there toooo...


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/5/14)

Jibbz786 said:


> is the chargers in there toooo...



There are some, not sure which ones but yeah, its annoying :/ has been cleared by NRCS as it doesnt fall into their scope (Which is what I told them in the beginning with a letter to prove it) but now I need actual customs to release, DHL said it will probably be this afternoon but we shall see


----------



## Ollypop (15/5/14)

Customs really needs to get its act together. How hard is it to check that goods coming in don't contain anthrax or herpes, and then tax it?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Renato Da Silva (15/5/14)

Ollypop said:


> Customs really needs to get its act together. How hard is it to check that goods coming in don't contain anthrax or herpes, and then tax it?



You know you live in SA right ?
But lets us be happy that they get it done at all without half the things missing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Die Kriek (16/5/14)

Any news yet? Considering whether I should hold back a bit to see what new goodies come in, but can't wait too long. Down to 3 surviving coils


----------



## Renato Da Silva (16/5/14)

Die Kriek said:


> Any news yet? Considering whether I should hold back a bit to see what new goodies come in, but can't wait too long. Down to 3 surviving coils



Yea the thing is, even if the boxes arrived yesterday afternoon. They would still have to unpack, take stock count. Pack stock away and then confirm if the order is correct. 
THEN, sort through all the orders that people have put through. Well that's what i think.


----------



## Renato Da Silva (19/5/14)

I think custom hates us


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/5/14)

Renato Da Silva said:


> I think custom hates us



Getting it this afternoon @Renato Da Silva (Finally) I'm going to the airport personally to collect

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollypop (19/5/14)

YAY!!!!!!! @Stroodlepuff @Renato Da Silva

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Renato Da Silva (19/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Getting it this afternoon @Renato Da Silva (Finally) I'm going to the airport personally to collect



Yo sh@t just got serious. (coloured accent) beat them, beat them good.


----------



## annemarievdh (19/5/14)

That is rely good news, keep us updated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Renato Da Silva (19/5/14)

After that new stock arrives I think I am going to be broke hahahaha...


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/5/14)

Renato Da Silva said:


> After that new stock arrives I think I am going to be broke hahahaha...




Just got to the airport not expecting to be home till about 6 and then it's still unpacking etc. Will let you all know once it's done

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/5/14)

Renato Da Silva said:


> After that new stock arrives I think I am going to be broke hahahaha...




Just got to the airport not expecting to be home till about 6 and then it's still unpacking etc. Will let you all know once it's done

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (19/5/14)

Good luck and lots of energy @Stroodlepuff


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/5/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Good luck and lots of energy @Stroodlepuff



Worst part is I forgot to bring something to vape in traffic with me it's gonna be a looooong drive home 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## annemarievdh (19/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Worst part is I forgot to bring something to vape in traffic with me it's gonna be a looooong drive home
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk



Ow my goodness that is an emergency !!!


----------



## Rowan Francis (19/5/14)

sorry , what did i remind you about ??

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/5/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> sorry , what did i remind you about ??



I know I know lol Im a chop  Home though, drive was surprisingly quick

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (19/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I know I know lol Im a chop  Home though, drive was surprisingly quick



That's good news... lekker uitpak


----------



## Renato Da Silva (19/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Just got to the airport not expecting to be home till about 6 and then it's still unpacking etc. Will let you all know once it's done
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk



That's completely understandable, no rush now. Least you have rescued your stock from the airport.


----------



## Gizmo (19/5/14)

Back in stock

VTR Stainless Steel
EGO-C Twist 1300mah
Ohm Meters
CE5 Atomizers
MVP Black


New Stock
http://www.vapeking.co.za/clearomizers/kangertech-mini-protank-3-1.5ohm-dual-coils.html
http://www.vapeking.co.za/clearomizers/kangertech-t3d-dual-coil.html


----------



## Gizmo (19/5/14)

Stock Arriving Soon

Kayfun Nanokit
69 Mod Clone
Black Stingray
Private V2
Turtle Ship V2 Stainless Steel
Tobh V2
Black Kayfun
Hana Mods Clone ( Black )
Aerotank Mini
Aerotank Mega


New Standard Kits replaced with iClear 16's as standard clearomizers instead of CE5.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Darth_V@PER (19/5/14)

Gizmo said:


> Stock Arriving Soon
> 
> Kayfun Nanokit
> 69 Mod Clone
> ...



@Gizmo. Like you and @Stroodlepuff have made me broke already..... Thinks I should start learning how to crack a safe? Any ideas on when this shipment should arrive  No pressure just wondering


----------



## crack2483 (19/5/14)

Gizmo said:


> Stock Arriving Soon
> 
> Kayfun Nanokit
> 69 Mod Clone
> ...



Hmmm, have a green hana clone sitting in a basket far far away..... but if yours get here soon.....

Decisions decisions

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silverbear (19/5/14)

Ooooooohhhhhh  Black Stingray and Private V2 Mods, Yes Please I will take on of each and a Tobh v2 one of those too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (20/5/14)

Gizmo said:


> Stock Arriving Soon
> 
> Kayfun Nanokit
> 69 Mod Clone
> ...


Hana mod 20 or 30 w?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/5/14)

andro said:


> Hana mod 20 or 30 w?




30w 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darth_V@PER (20/5/14)

Pre Booking a Aerotank MEGA & mini with spare coils (lots of them)


----------



## Renato Da Silva (20/5/14)

Darth_V@POR said:


> Pre Booking a Aerotank MEGA & mini with spare coils (lots of them)


 
Pre Booking a starter kit, also with lots of spare coils hahaha... question since I am a noob and you know more about (well more than anything that I know) how long does a coil last for you?


----------



## crack2483 (20/5/14)

Renato Da Silva said:


> Pre Booking a starter kit, also with lots of spare coils hahaha... question since I am a noob and you know more about (well more than anything that I know) how long does a coil last for you?



Depends on how often you vape and also what juice you vaping. General consensus is that dark desserts gunk up the coil quicker. I'm busy with vapour mountains vm 4 in my aerotank. It's been just on a week and I can taste it needs a change/clean. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba (20/5/14)

Gizmo said:


> Hades mods are really awesome. It also comes with a free magnetic switch in case you don't like the spring
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Just ordered one now, can't wait to try it, need it for Vape meet


----------



## Renato Da Silva (20/5/14)

crack2483 said:


> Depends on how often you vape and also what juice you vaping. General consensus is that dark desserts gunk up the coil quicker. I'm busy with vapour mountains vm 4 in my aerotank. It's been just on a week and I can taste it needs a change/clean.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Well now I bought the Pro starter kit from VapeKing. So going to see how long it last, they said on average a month but I'll buy more coils as soon as they come into stock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollypop (20/5/14)

Woo hoo. So I take they have stock now.  

Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk


----------



## Renato Da Silva (20/5/14)

Ollypop said:


> Woo hoo. So I take they have stock now.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk



yup not sure if some things you want are still pending. But go for it


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/5/14)

Ollypop said:


> Woo hoo. So I take they have stock now.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk



Hi Olly

I am still waiting for a few things on your order. Did pop you an email

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollypop (20/5/14)

Will check it now. Thanks  

Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth_V@PER (20/5/14)

Renato Da Silva said:


> Pre Booking a starter kit, also with lots of spare coils hahaha... question since I am a noob and you know more about (well more than anything that I know) how long does a coil last for you?



I haven't had my MVP for longer then two weeks and thought I had some curse or something  Bought a Aerotank, first coil I tried didn't fire up so I thought it was a lemon then did something to my second/spare coil (Gizmo helped me and the first coil was actually working???). I somehow destroyed new coils after having cleaned/rinsed them in Vodka so seriously did not know what I did wrong. I don't sleep much seeing I Google "How not to destroy coils and how not to be a noob" till my eyes bleed and have to wake up in the morning.

I have since learnt that the coils are not as finicky as I made them out to be and its actually not that difficult to clean them so don't worry too much

I want the extra coils, just for in case, plus have a few tanks that need them..

By the way that coil has lasted since in my run in with the curse and all is well. If I have to change the coils every two weeks - month I don't mind. Its a million times better then those stinky things (cigarettes)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Renato Da Silva (20/5/14)

Darth_V@POR said:


> I haven't had my MVP for longer then two weeks and thought I had some curse or something  Bought a Aerotank, first coil I tried didn't fire up so I thought it was a lemon then did something to my second/spare coil (Gizmo helped me and the first coil was actually working???). I somehow destroyed new coils after having cleaned/rinsed them in Vodka so seriously did not know what I did wrong. I don't sleep much seeing I Google "How not to destroy coils and how not to be a noob" till my eyes bleed and have to wake up in the morning.
> 
> I have since learnt that the coils are not as finicky as I made them out to be and its actually not that difficult to clean them so don't worry too much
> 
> ...




Excellent stuff thanks man that helped me alot. I really have to learn more about coils and understanding if it is not working or working. Thinking PMing each other will help if that is ok?


----------



## crack2483 (26/5/14)

@Gizmo when are you expecting the 30w mods to arrive? Also (if you can) what's the estimated price point?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (28/5/14)

Okay, I know we running low on stock, anyway just to keep you updated.

Next week ( 2nd - 6th June )we will receive the following:

New Standard Starter Vape King Kits ( Now with iClear 16's ) Price will remain the same

Hana mods Clone X 30
iClear 16 X 100
iClear 16/30 Coils X 300
Protank 2 Coils X 600
MVP X 40 Black
I2 Charger X 10
USB Chargers branded Vape King ( X 200 )
Wall Chargers branded Vape King ( X 100 )
iClear 16D X 50
iClear 16B X 50
Evod 2 X 50
Aerotank Airflow Section X 30
Vision Spinner 2 ( original ) Black and Stainless X 100
Innokin CLK Silver X 50
Evod 1 X 100
Mini Protank 2 X 50
Mini Protank 3 X 100
Cloutank M3 Coils X 100
VTR Green X 10
SVD Body X 25
New Kanger Dual Coils 2014 X 500










_________

Stock arriving the week after ( 9th - 13th June )

Kangertech Aerotank Mega X 50
Kangertech Aerotank Mini X 50
Kayfun Nano Kits
Kayfun M-Tanks
69 Mod
Black Stingray
Nemesis
Hammer
Private V2
Kayfun Lite V2
Turtle Ship V2
Patriot
Trident
Black Kayfun


____________________

Any product requests please let me know here..



New Aerotank Coils

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## annemarievdh (28/5/14)

Wow, that is wonderful news!!!


----------



## Silver (28/5/14)

Thanks for letting us know @Gizmo


Any updates on some of your juices?
I.e. Amaretto flavour


----------



## andro (28/5/14)

Is the hana mod the one with lipo battery or the one that you use the 18650 battery?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/5/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks for letting us know @Gizmo
> 
> Any updates on some of your juices?
> I.e. Amaretto flavour



Amaeretto will be here in around 2 weeks

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (28/5/14)

Oh wow, so many exciting new toys


----------



## Spyker (28/5/14)

Whats the latest on batteries?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/5/14)

Spyker said:


> Whats the latest on batteries?



TNT promised delivery today but as usual they didn't do as they said... so we will get them tomorrow morning (or so they say)


----------



## Gizmo (29/5/14)

Batteries are all in stock and the efest luc V4


----------



## Gizmo (29/5/14)

http://www.vapeking.co.za/batteries/efest-imr-purple-series-18650-3100mah-20a.html


----------



## Spyker (29/5/14)

Woohoo!!


----------



## Josh M (30/5/14)

Question regarding the stingray and nemesis:
a. What brand of Stingray is it (ehpro/hcigar/infinite)
b. Will you, at any point, be bringing in the copper nemesis?


----------



## Renato Da Silva (2/6/14)

CUSTOMS !!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/6/14)

Renato Da Silva said:


> CUSTOMS !!!



Only arrived in the country yesterday


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/6/14)

Renato Da Silva said:


> CUSTOMS !!!



Only arrived in the country yesterday


----------



## Renato Da Silva (2/6/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Only arrived in the country yesterday



No rush for me , i just need to pick up my buddies Pro starter kit.


----------



## Die Kriek (2/6/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Only arrived in the country yesterday


I hope they remembered the black MVP's. It's almost payday and I NEED an MVP .

I blame @Metal Liz and @annemarievdh

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Die Kriek (2/6/14)

_Double Post_


----------



## annemarievdh (2/6/14)

Die Kriek said:


> I hope they remembered the black MVP's. It's almost payday and I NEED an MVP .
> 
> I blame @Metal Liz and @annemarievdh



 You wont be sorry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (2/6/14)

@Stroodlepuff, I desperately need you to find me one of these, so I can spoil myself for my birthday in 2 months time






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## crack2483 (2/6/14)

Metal Liz said:


> @Stroodlepuff, I desperately need you to find me one of these, so I can spoil myself for my birthday in 2 months time
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would imagine that's just a wrap @Metal Liz. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Liz (2/6/14)

Nope, that's the bling edition hehe

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (2/6/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Nope, that's the bling edition hehe
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Jip Jip part of the "shine" collection

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crack2483 (2/6/14)

Shows how much I know 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Liz (2/6/14)

Hahaha ja sorry the shine, not the bling edition *blush* I soooooooooo badly want one of those 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spyker (3/6/14)

That does look pretty... If you're a girl!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/6/14)

Metal Liz said:


> @Stroodlepuff, I desperately need you to find me one of these, so I can spoil myself for my birthday in 2 months time
> 
> 
> 
> ...



will see what I can do Liz


----------



## Metal Liz (3/6/14)

hahaha no worries Stroods, my birthday gift actually came early, buying Zeki's black MVP, so i guess for now 2 is enough hahaha, thanks anyhoo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (3/6/14)

Metal Liz said:


> hahaha no worries Stroods, my birthday gift actually came early, buying Zeki's black MVP, so i guess for now 2 is enough hahaha, thanks anyhoo


Wonder what the zekman gonna buy now 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY (3/6/14)

crack2483 said:


> @Gizmo when are you expecting the 30w mods to arrive? Also (if you can) what's the estimated price point?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk




Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/6/14)

Vape Elixir is back in stock - Including 3 new flavours which will be added to the site shortly.

Also Giz is at the airport to fetch some stuff

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (3/6/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Vape Elixir is back in stock - Including 3 new flavours which will be added to the site shortly.
> 
> Also Giz is at the airport to fetch some stuff



Oooo thats very good news


----------



## Die Kriek (3/6/14)

Goodie 

And suddenly payday feels so far away again!


----------



## Metal Liz (3/6/14)

hahaha @Die Kriek... payday is still waaaaaay too far away


----------



## Die Kriek (3/6/14)

Mine should be Friday


----------



## Metal Liz (3/6/14)

lucky bugger, so you get paid weekly!  mine is only in, let me see... 2 weeks and 5 days


----------



## Die Kriek (3/6/14)

Metal Liz said:


> lucky bugger, so you get paid weekly!  mine is only in, let me see... 2 weeks and 5 days


Not weekly, from 7th to 7th


----------



## steve (3/6/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



im also eagerly awaiting info on this @Gizmo @Stroodlepuff


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/6/14)

All the stock recieved today is up (Will do Vape Elixir in a moment) stock quantities are still going in buuuut at least you guys can see whats new

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/6/14)

Also the Prokits have been changed ever so slightly


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/6/14)

steve said:


> im also eagerly awaiting info on this @Gizmo @Stroodlepuff



They will be shipped next week, not sure of the price yet


----------



## ET (3/6/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> All the stock recieved today is up (Will do Vape Elixir in a moment) stock quantities are still going in buuuut at least you guys can see whats new



hmmm, that's kinda vague. have you been taking lessons from rev perhaps?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/6/14)

denizenx said:


> hmmm, that's kinda vague. have you been taking lessons from rev perhaps?



Lol Recieved today:

Vision Spinner 2's
Aerotank Minis
Aerotank Bases for protanks
Innokin CLK starter Kits

And then Re-stocks of alot of oldies 

Due Next week:
Hana mods clones
Aerotank Megas

Due Later this week:

More nemis
69 Mods
Stingrays
Black Kayfuns
And a whole bunch more  Will update as soon as we get them I dont have the invoice on me now to double check

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (3/6/14)

you guys rock

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## steve (3/6/14)

@Stroodlepuff do you perhaps know which clones they are and if they take an 18650 batt ?? (hana)


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/6/14)

steve said:


> @Stroodlepuff do you perhaps know which clones they are and if they take an 18650 batt ?? (hana)



Yip they take 18650's


----------



## Darth_V@PER (3/6/14)

I think one of those black Kayfun's have DARTH_VAPER's name engraved on them.. Please just double check


----------



## steve (3/6/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Yip they take 18650's


and are they perhaps the cloupor clones ???


----------



## capetocuba (3/6/14)

steve said:


> and are they perhaps the cloupor clones ???


Steve mate you making @Stroodlepuff work hard late at night


----------



## Gizmo (3/6/14)

steve said:


> and are they perhaps the cloupor clones ???



Yes they are Steve

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/6/14)

capetocuba said:


> Steve mate you making @Stroodlepuff work hard late at night



Lol its cool  Im working anyway

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve (3/6/14)

Gizmo said:


> Yes they are Steve


thanks for letting me know !

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (3/6/14)

The new pro starter kit is just perfect!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/6/14)

Matthee said:


> The new pro starter kit is just perfect!



Oh Big time! Now I only need one URL to send my peeps to! Nice one Gizarama and Stroods!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/6/14)

ok all the stock is ready  Except the new vape Elixir flavours, just waiting on the flavour descriptions for those then they will go up


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/6/14)

oh also our standard starter kits now come with Iclear 16's instead of Ce5's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (4/6/14)

Gizmo said:


> Aqua



Hi @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff. Could you please tell me by which manufacturer this Aqua is made? Much appreciated!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (4/6/14)

All those new starter kit's are so exiting!! I feel like jumping up and down like a little girl

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/6/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> Hi @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff. Could you please tell me by which manufacturer this Aqua is made? Much appreciated!



They are made by our factory we get all our Kanger and Innokin products from  not one of the big clone makers

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/6/14)

New Vape Elixir flavours are up


----------



## Die Kriek (4/6/14)

MVP?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/6/14)

Die Kriek said:


> MVP?



What about the MVP?


----------



## Die Kriek (4/6/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> What about the MVP?


Any new ones coming in? Don't like the look of the fancy ones that much


----------



## Zegee (4/6/14)

Any update on 30w arrival and price

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (4/6/14)

Also would like an approximate on the 30w clone


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/6/14)

Die Kriek said:


> Any new ones coming in? Don't like the look of the fancy ones that much



We have plain black in stock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/6/14)

Zegee said:


> Any update on 30w arrival and price
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine



They will be here next week.

Estimated price is between R1600.00 and R1800.00

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek (4/6/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> We have plain black in stock


Thanks, see now I was looking at silver the whole time . 

Site says there's just 1 black though  will only be able to order friday/monday, hope it's still there


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/6/14)

Die Kriek said:


> Thanks, see now I was looking at silver the whole time .
> 
> Site says there's just 1 black though  will only be able to order friday/monday, hope it's still there



Will check, there's plenty more than just one  We got more yesterday


----------



## Die Kriek (4/6/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Will check, there's plenty more than just one  We got more yesterday


 Yay! . 
????????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Renato Da Silva (4/6/14)

Just picked up the Pro Kit for my buddy and I am sure soon he will be loving life

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Renato Da Silva (4/6/14)

Renato Da Silva said:


> Just picked up the Pro Kit for my buddy and I am sure soon he will be loving life



Thanx vapeking staff for moving the new stock out so quickly

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## BumbleBee (4/6/14)

any interesting drip tips coming?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (5/6/14)

New products and others back in stock!

http://www.vapeking.co.za/rba/tobh-atty-v2-clone-rda.html

http://www.vapeking.co.za/mechs/turtle-ship-v2-stainless-steel-clone-by-hcigar.html

http://www.vapeking.co.za/mechs/69-mod-clone-by-hcigar.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/6/14)

Gizmo said:


> New products and others back in stock!
> 
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/rba/tobh-atty-v2-clone-rda.html
> 
> ...



Thanks for getting a Mech with a real fire button Gizarama!


----------



## Gizmo (5/6/14)

http://www.vapeking.co.za/rba/kayfun-nano-m-tank-full-kit.html


----------



## crack2483 (5/6/14)

30 *cough* watt *cough*

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/6/14)

BumbleBee said:


> any interesting drip tips coming?



Nope, we still have tons from our last order so not ordering anymore just yet


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/6/14)

crack2483 said:


> 30 *cough* watt *cough*
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Next week bud

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (5/6/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Nope, we still have tons from our last order so not ordering anymore just yet


worth a shot


----------



## soonkia (5/6/14)

Gizmo said:


> New products and others back in stock!
> 
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/rba/tobh-atty-v2-clone-rda.html
> 
> ...



Hmmm, you don't by chance know if one can get the replacement 510 connection of the Turtleship without the tube?


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (5/6/14)

Hope that i can pick up some stuff today 
Hopefully it will be quiet in the office this afternoon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/6/14)

Bubbly said:


> Hope that i can pick up some stuff today
> Hopefully it will be quiet in the office this afternoon



Its Thursday you should be fine


----------



## PeterHarris (9/6/14)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (18/6/14)

Hi Guys,

Any indication of when the Kayfun's will be available?
Thanks


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/6/14)

They're in customs I'm just awaiting clearance


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (18/6/14)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Gizmo (23/6/14)

Take a guess what just arrived at Vape King


----------



## Wca (23/6/14)

Kayfun?


----------



## Gizmo (23/6/14)

Better


----------



## Wca (23/6/14)

Hanna mods?


----------



## Gizmo (23/6/14)

Indeed!!


----------



## Gizmo (23/6/14)

I am shocked by its size its actually smaller than MVP


----------



## Wca (23/6/14)

Awesome. Can't believe it's smaller than MVP. Do you have dif colors?


----------



## Gizmo (23/6/14)

1 X Red, 9 X black, 16 X Silver


----------



## Wca (23/6/14)

How much are they? The red looks awesome!


----------



## Gizmo (23/6/14)

http://www.vapeking.co.za/?subcats=...formed=Y&q=hana+mods&dispatch=products.search


----------



## Gizmo (23/6/14)

Also if you want the red one order any one of those and at the bottom in customer notes say you want the red one. I wont put it up as its only one


----------



## Al3x (23/6/14)

why why why, so many awesome specials this month, just pre-ordered the sigelei 
but i want the hana 
 there must be a way


----------



## Tristan (23/6/14)

@Gizmo . Are these mods from Cloupor?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/6/14)

Tristan said:


> @Gizmo . Are these mods from Cloupor?


 
Yes they are


----------



## Renato Da Silva (23/6/14)

An peanut butter sandwhich maker?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/6/14)

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (23/6/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


 
Nice!! I like I like


----------



## capetocuba (23/6/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


 
I see the lady of the house has grabbed the red one . Better change that pink drip tip though ...


----------



## RIEFY (23/6/14)

how does she vape stroods 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/6/14)

capetocuba said:


> I see the lady of the house has grabbed the red one . Better change that pink drip tip though ...


 
We ordered 2 red for Giz and myself, the factory just sent us 5 insted lol! 2 have already gone though I already changed it to a red one 



> how does she vape stroods


 
AMAZEBALLS!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (23/6/14)

God I love this 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (23/6/14)

Gizmo said:


> God I love this
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


explain cant just say god I love this lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/6/14)

If you guys want to upgrade it to 35W.
Upgrade to 35W instructions:
Download this file ... its the User Interface from YiHi - YiHi Upgrade Install Program Its a large 40MB file. Unzip and install it onto your PC.
Download this file ... its the actual upgrade file - 35W Upgrade sxi File
Open the YiHi Program. Then with no battery connected to the SX350 plug in your USB. Click Connection, Install Driver and select SX350. Once installed then click Connect
Click Return and then Click on Upgrade. Click Open File and select the downloaded SXI file. Then click Install. When done you're now upgraded to 35W. 
Note: The battery HAS to be DISCONNECTED for this 1st upgrade. This means NO CONNECTIONS! Turning the chip off will NOT work...completely remove the battery else the driver will NOT install. Future upgrades will use the new addition of Link command in the menu.
Note: We have discovered a minor bug with WIndows 8 64-bit machines only. A redistributable .dll file is missing from the YiHi download. If you get this error during upgrade check your windows machine is 64-bit. This should be fixed very shortly but for now we can manually correct it pretty easily. Copy the missing file name which should be MSVCR110D.dll Download that file from the Microsoft website and then move that file to C:\Windows\System32 folder and it will work. Thanks to a determined customer we together with YiHi were able to correct it and note it here.
If you get certificate errors you have to accept them as they're not digitally signed ... in Windows 8 you have to click the More Info button to see the accept option

The 40W upgrade is due 30 June 2014

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/6/14)

https://varitube.3dcartstores.com/assets/images/YiHi SXi Setup-v20140528-1054.msi

Here is the file

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cat (23/6/14)

Gizmo said:


> http://www.vapeking.co.za/?subcats=Y&status=A&pshort=Y&pfull=Y&pname=Y&pkeywords=Y&search_performed=Y&q=hana mods&dispatch=products.search





Gizmo said:


> Also if you want the red one order any one of those and at the bottom in customer notes say you want the red one. I wont put it up as its only one


 
@Gizmo, @Stroodlepuff, Do they all have the logo?


----------



## Gizmo (23/6/14)

Cat said:


> @Gizmo, @Stroodlepuff, Do they all have the logo?




Only the silver ones have the logo

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY (23/6/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> If you guys want to upgrade it to 35W.
> Upgrade to 35W instructions:
> Download this file ... its the User Interface from YiHi - YiHi Upgrade Install Program Its a large 40MB file. Unzip and install it onto your PC.
> Download this file ... its the actual upgrade file - 35W Upgrade sxi File
> ...


is this for the hanas?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kevkev (23/6/14)

@Gizmo Are there any differences between the Silver and the Black, internally? All have the updated 510 connector?


----------



## Rowan Francis (23/6/14)

i am loving it , 30w on HighVoltage tesla , woo hoo 

Scott me up beam me !!


----------



## Zegee (23/6/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> If you guys want to upgrade it to 35W.
> Upgrade to 35W instructions:
> Download this file ... its the User Interface from YiHi - YiHi Upgrade Install Program Its a large 40MB file. Unzip and install it onto your PC.
> Download this file ... its the actual upgrade file - 35W Upgrade sxi File
> ...


confirmation this is for cana mod


Cape vaping supplies said:


> is this for the hanas?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD




sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## RIEFY (23/6/14)

I just did some research and it seems that the yihi sx350 is used in these canas. I asked cloupor on numerous occasions and all they were willing to tell me is that its better then evolve dna

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zegee (23/6/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I just did some research and it seems that the yihi sx350 is used in these canas. I asked cloupor on numerous occasions and all they were willing to tell me is that its better then evolve dna
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


If that the case that's awesome
test on your one 
sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (23/6/14)

Placed the order for the black hana modz clone! Finally! Been looking forward to this beast for ages, hope it lives up to my expectations!


----------



## RIEFY (23/6/14)

u try it lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## soonkia (23/6/14)

You must be kidding me. If it's the sx350 chip in there, it's really a good chip. 

Does it have the 5 different profile settings? And can you place it into lock mode? 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (23/6/14)

Please tell


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/6/14)

soonkia said:


> You must be kidding me. If it's the sx350 chip in there, it's really a good chip.
> 
> Does it have the 5 different profile settings? And can you place it into lock mode?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


 
can lock it, not sure about the different profile settings though :/ You'll need to ask @Gizmo that


----------



## Rowan Francis (23/6/14)

ok so i admit i am a man , the manuel is still in the box , but once i get a spare moment i will have a look and let you know .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (23/6/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> https://varitube.3dcartstores.com/assets/images/YiHi SXi Setup-v20140528-1054.msi
> 
> Here is the file


The link doesnt open?


----------



## capetocuba (23/6/14)

andro said:


> The link doesnt open?


You are correct, but the msi file downloads automatically with Chrome.


----------



## Rowan Francis (23/6/14)

the file auto downloads .. done and dusted


----------



## andro (23/6/14)

Ok will do on the computer . I was trying with an ipad thats must be why

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (23/6/14)

Is there any difference with the silver & black models?


----------



## PeterHarris (23/6/14)

Bubbly said:


> Is there any difference with the silver & black models?


the silver mod has the HANA logos on it, the black is just plain black - functionality wise they are the same.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (23/6/14)

Thanks @PeterHarris


----------



## RoSsIkId (23/6/14)

Locked mode
Stealth mode
Right mode & left mode
Power locked mode


----------



## Cat (23/6/14)

...waiting...   at last some POWER! ohmygoodness, i need batteries , i need Sony VTC5's.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY (24/6/14)

@Stroodlepuff can you guys confirm if these can be upgraded?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## steve (24/6/14)

Dear @Stroodlepuff , please let me know when you will be getting more Gambit 
I opened my last bottle today and I am getting jittery 
Kind regards 
Steve

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/6/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> @Stroodlepuff can you guys confirm if these can be upgraded?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Upgrade doesn't work on Windows 8 so I'm waiting for @Rowan Francis to let me know. But I am 99% sure they can

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/6/14)

steve said:


> Dear @Stroodlepuff , please let me know when you will be getting more Gambit
> I opened my last bottle today and I am getting jittery
> Kind regards
> Steve


Probably only around then end of July / August bud

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/6/14)

6:30 vape mail... I wander what this could be

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MarkK (25/6/14)

Oh please let it be a brass trident for me =D 
I might have to buy some thing else just so I can get some Vape mail!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/6/14)

MarkK said:


> Oh please let it be a brass trident for me =D
> I might have to buy some thing else just so I can get some Vape mail!


We have tridents but only ss. We have trident v2's

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkK (25/6/14)

What is the price on the V2 ? I dont see it listed on your website

Have you had any problems with the V2 tridents Air flow controll's being 2 loose or are you not having this problem? 

I believe it was a grimm green video that he complained about the airflow ring just spinning freely and never staying where he sets it. It would be really interesting to hear your input =D

Otherwise im just going to have to wait for your brass  

Patience is a virtue? lol

Hope you have a great day at work Stroodle! Chat laterz!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/6/14)

MarkK said:


> What is the price on the V2 ? I dont see it listed on your website
> 
> Have you had any problems with the V2 tridents Air flow controll's being 2 loose or are you not having this problem?
> 
> ...


 
We dont have brass ones coming in, I was confused when Giz said tridents, I can give you a V2 for your order that we didnt have at the same price or I can give you a refund?

Haven't had any problems but this is the first time we have bought them in so I am not sure


----------



## MarkK (25/6/14)

Ok, Awesome Stroodlepuff!

I appreciate your honesty! Sucks about the confusion!

Anyways I will take the V2 in its place, could you please just check the air flow ring for me and make sure it does not spin too freely?

Thank you Stroodlepuff!


----------



## Gizmo (25/6/14)

Sharri forgot to past the link to download the file to do the upgrade

Download this file ... its the actual upgrade file - 35W Upgrade sxi File


----------



## Gizmo (25/6/14)

Download this file ... its the User Interface from YiHi - YiHi Upgrade Install Program Its a large 40MB file. Unzip and install it onto your PC.
Download this file ... its the actual upgrade file - 35W Upgrade sxi File
Open the YiHi Program. Then with no battery connected to the SX350 plug in your USB. Click Connection, Install Driver and select SX350. Once installed then click Connect
Click Return and then Click on Upgrade. Click Open File and select the downloaded SXI file. Then click Install. When done you're now upgraded to 35W. 
Note: The battery HAS to be DISCONNECTED for this 1st upgrade. This means NO CONNECTIONS! Turning the chip off will NOT work...completely remove the battery else the driver will NOT install. Future upgrades will use the new addition of Link command in the menu.
Note: We have discovered a minor bug with WIndows 8 64-bit machines only. A redistributable .dll file is missing from the YiHi download. If you get this error during upgrade check your windows machine is 64-bit. This should be fixed very shortly but for now we can manually correct it pretty easily. Copy the missing file name which should be MSVCR110D.dll Download that file from the Microsoft website and then move that file to C:\Windows\System32 folder and it will work. Thanks to a determined customer we together with YiHi were able to correct it and note it here.
If you get certificate errors you have to accept them as they're not digitally signed ... in Windows 8 you have to click the More Info button to see the accept option


----------



## RIEFY (25/6/14)

have u done the upgrade?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Gizmo (25/6/14)

I havent.. I don't know if it has SX350 chip


----------



## Rowan Francis (25/6/14)

i will let you know shortly


----------



## Rowan Francis (25/6/14)

so far it wont talk to my work pc - 64 bit , so i will try later on my laptop at home


----------



## MurderDoll (25/6/14)

Gonna give this a crack when I get home. Hope I don't brick my Cana!


----------



## RIEFY (25/6/14)

I dont think these have sx350 boards. those must still be released

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (25/6/14)

Hi All,

Any info/advise please on the new Kayfun you guys got in stock? How does it compare to other Kayfun clones?
"Kayfun 3.1 Stainless Steel Clone by Yeahsmo'

Thanks!


----------



## MurderDoll (25/6/14)

I must be doing something wrong.

The file I downloaded isnt an executable file. Thats after extracting the files.


----------



## johan (25/6/14)

This is the correct executable file full name @MurderDoll: YiHi SXi Setup-v20140418-1538.msi

I'm a Linux user, but if I'm not mistaken if you double click on a *.msi file it will start the install process


----------



## andro (25/6/14)

The chip inside the cloupor is not the sx350 . Is a dna 30 . ( from the images i have on the net . )


----------



## Dr Evil (25/6/14)

Msi files are basically patches, like @johan said, just double click on it and it will install. 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Gizmo (25/6/14)

andro said:


> The chip inside the cloupor is not the sx350 . Is a dna 30 . ( from the images i have on the net . )
> View attachment 7167


 
Think you right Andro, its a DNA30


----------



## RevnLucky7 (25/6/14)

Gizmo said:


> Think you right Andro, its a DNA30


 
Cloupor told me it's a 1:1 clone of the DNA, not the actual Evolv Chip.


----------



## Gizmo (25/6/14)

Yea my mistake guys. I was thinking since it came out of china why would it have a DNA30 in it.. Surprising but it must have a DNA30 in it. Its quite funny though, we all actually want the SX350 inside..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (25/6/14)

Top One in picture is the DNA clone, and bottom one the real eVolv DNA30

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## andro (25/6/14)

It look similar to the bottom one but not identical but definitely different than the one on top


----------



## RevnLucky7 (25/6/14)

andro said:


> It look similar to the bottom one but not identical but definitely different than the one on top


 
From what I've read around the web there's actually a few versions of this chip. Some came with the original clone batch that had logos on them, the one without logos had a different batch of chips. Most of it was speculation though and I lost interest on the topic.

Small gripe many had with some of the chips was that it didn't read the resistance correctly. Some could fire 0.3 ohm coils, others only 0.5ohm coils... some didn't actually put out the wattage it stated it did. By the way, does anyone have a volt meter that can measure under load?

Mostly just yada yada yada...
Small nitty gritty things. Many people just bought the clones and replaced the chips themselves with Evolv chips.
At the price point I think they're pretty solid devices, clones or not.

I would like to see what they do under load.


----------



## andro (25/6/14)

What chip those people like vicious ant etc use to be able to get up to 100 w?


----------



## MurderDoll (25/6/14)

Found out mine is the Evolv clone as well. 

Stupid me didn't pay attention when pressing the fore button. Ha ha. Fail of the day! 

Is there a way to mod the chip? Mine has to switch on first before I can fire it from sleep. Same what Rip complained about.


Another question. On the chip it looks like there's a separate button on its own. What's that for?


----------



## RevnLucky7 (25/6/14)

andro said:


> What chip those people like vicious ant etc use to be able to get up to 100 w?


 
I don't think they have a name. Not an official one anyway although I have seen some names been thrown around forums. Mitch also confirmed they don't have a name for it. They had chips customized and sourced from the USA, but the actual chip they use is not on the market as a unit.


----------



## Gizmo (26/6/14)

31 Hana Mods sold out in 3 days

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (26/6/14)

Gizmo said:


> 31 Hana Mods sold out in 3 days



And you guys thought 31 where to much.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/6/14)

RoSsIkId said:


> And you guys thought 31 where to much.


 
We did, we thouught they would last at least a month...

Never underestimate the CANA 

Placng an order for more with the factory now

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (26/6/14)

Gizmo said:


> 31 Hana Mods sold out in 3 days


 
ain't that a record selling time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mklops (27/6/14)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any info/advise please on the new Kayfun you guys got in stock? How does it compare to other Kayfun clones?
> "Kayfun 3.1 Stainless Steel Clone by Yeahsmo'
> ...


Would also love to know if anyone has more info, would like to get one but not sure if I should wait for the other clones to come in stock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mklops (27/6/14)

Double post


----------



## kevkev (29/6/14)

I would also like to know about this clone? Anyone? Nothing?


----------



## soonkia (29/6/14)

@kevkev - nobody knows, it's a new clone on the market by a new clone maker, and the few units that sold, haven't received any reviews yet. No info on the interwebs either.

Maybe @Gizmo should send one to @PeterHarris to do a little video review for us ...


----------



## kevkev (29/6/14)

Thanks for the response. I have read up online about them, theres not much info about them, but most of what I found does look good.


----------



## PeterHarris (29/6/14)

soonkia said:


> @kevkev - nobody knows, it's a new clone on the market by a new clone maker, and the few units that sold, haven't received any reviews yet. No info on the interwebs either.
> 
> Maybe @Gizmo should send one to @PeterHarris to do a little video review for us ...


 i dont mind

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> i dont mind


 
Hmmm thats an idea! Will speak to the boss man in the morning  the forces that know told us they make good Kayfun clones so we're trying them out, the quality seems really good. Have sold a few but I cannot for the life of me remember who were forum members and who weren't...

Oh wait... @Rowan Francis


----------



## Rowan Francis (29/6/14)

So the new kayfun needed something special.. So I bronzed it. Sexy as h-e-l-l but that's just me. There is nothing wrong with this little beauty. The threads are good the machining and fit is tight. I just had an issue with one of the o rings it was a bit on the fat side but that's easily solved. Not bad for that price.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BillW (29/6/14)

Nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevkev (30/6/14)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. I like that bronze, looks good.


----------



## Mklops (30/6/14)

Thanks for the info guys!

One last thing, Im guessing that it doesnt come with the replacement glass ring, only the steel?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/6/14)

Mklops said:


> Thanks for the info guys!
> 
> One last thing, Im guessing that it doesnt come with the replacement glass ring, only the steel?


It has both

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (30/6/14)

hey guys - stay tuned to this thread - i will be making a review vid of this Kayfun soon, just got it now from VapeKing thanks VK!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## PeterHarris (30/6/14)

ok so here we go guys: (this is also posted in my vaping journal, with my other vids for the ppl that like to follow that thread)

@Mklops 
@Imthiaz Khan 
@kevkev 
@soonkia 
@BillW 
@Gizmo 
@Stroodlepuff 
@sesh17 
@Ash 

enjoy.......

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/6/14)

You sir are a champion!


----------



## Limbo (30/6/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> You sir are a champion!


You got Pm?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/6/14)

Limbo said:


> You got Pm?


 
I did  Have replied

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BillW (30/6/14)

Nice review dude! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (30/6/14)

Grasshopper. You have done well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (30/6/14)

Reply to pete:

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (30/6/14)

Reply to pete:

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/6/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> Reply to pete:




But what is it lol  just kidding! Looks sick bud


----------



## Rowan Francis (30/6/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (30/6/14)

haha rowan you crazy monkey


----------



## Rowan Francis (30/6/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## MarkK (30/6/14)

picture of the inside please! i need to see that up close !


----------



## PeterHarris (30/6/14)

Awesome. Haha


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (30/6/14)

Thanks @PeterHarris !
Great review!


----------



## Dr Evil (30/6/14)

@PeterHarris great review man, what you can do with that top o-ring is drip a drop of e-juice on it to lube it up, then the top of the chimney just slides in

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## annemarievdh (30/6/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> Reply to pete:





hahahaha thats so cool


----------



## Al3x (1/7/14)

Awesome review @PeterHarris only problem is, now I want one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mklops (1/7/14)

Thanks @PeterHarris that was a great review! I was so amped
to get one that I had it ordered and and had just opened it when you posted the video!

Have to agree with you, it's an awesome clone at a awesome price! 

Will share my newbee experience with my first coil and my first proper build (can't wait to get home!) When I have decent Internet on my pc to type! Thanks again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mklops (1/7/14)

Rowan Francis said:


>


Awesome job rowan! Looks like a vaping flux capacitor!


----------



## Mklops (1/7/14)

Tapatalk really sucks with double posting...


----------



## MarkK (1/7/14)

@PeterHarris awesome review  well done! I love the South African ingenuity on that camera mount!

Next time you do a build video, show the new guys how to make a coil, i thought "you naughty bugger" when you reached off screen for the coil you made earlier ;D It will be hard on camera but you can do it


----------



## johan (1/7/14)

MarkK said:


> @PeterHarris awesome review  well done! I love the South African ingenuity on that camera mount!
> 
> Next time you do a build video, show the new guys how to make a coil, i thought "you naughty bugger" when you reached off screen for the coil you made earlier ;D It will be hard on camera but you can do it


 
Done it already on his previous videos


----------



## PeterHarris (1/7/14)

MarkK said:


> @PeterHarris awesome review  well done! I love the South African ingenuity on that camera mount!
> 
> Next time you do a build video, show the new guys how to make a coil, i thought "you naughty bugger" when you reached off screen for the coil you made earlier ;D It will be hard on camera but you can do it


sure no probelm - my next vid i will make is how to wrap a coil - it should be a short one 

i'll do it tonight as per your request 

Ohm @johan will be glad that there is another vid coming

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris (1/7/14)

johan said:


> Done it already on his previous videos


but that was a long video and in fast foward it hink 

i'll make one special for him

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarkK (1/7/14)

@PeterHarris no no, misunderstanding. I know how to make a coil, im just saying that some one who watches that might also want to know how you made the coil & it would be beneficial if included in the build video 

Freaking awesome tutorial though! Thanks for empowering our community  Was wondering to myself if you are the first official SA youtube reviewer? i dont know of any one else doing it. Well done! =D


----------



## PeterHarris (1/7/14)

ah ok - then i will do the coil making and slinky coil vid as one video - so maybe later this week then... im still enjoying that kayfun 

Sorry ohm @johan but you'll have to wait a bit longer


----------



## MarkK (1/7/14)

I am so used to watching grimm and phil build the coil as they set up that it felt like it was missing ;D rofl but yea the slinky coil will be a learning experiance  enjoy that kayfun  flavours are so awesome in these tanks!

cant wait for my custards to arrive so i can russian it up!


----------



## Die Kriek (1/7/14)

Good morning guys. Any clue when the VK Pro kits will be back in stock. Working on a possible convert, and want him to start off right if I can win him over


----------



## Rowan Francis (1/7/14)

Ok just to keep pics in the same place. Sorry for the hijack. Re adjusted the leds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (1/7/14)

And the last one. What it looks like inside.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MarkK (1/7/14)

@Rowan Francis Thanks dude! Epic build!
Any tastes from the soldering? I hope you not getting chemicals off the led/wire, be safe!


----------



## Rowan Francis (1/7/14)

Nah. I have smoked worse from a cigarette ! !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cat (2/7/14)

Lead  when you are older it has this effect:

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (2/7/14)

oh , t t t t t t thaaaat sss sss sss tarted yeeeeears ago


----------



## Andre (2/7/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> oh , t t t t t t thaaaat sss sss sss tarted yeeeeears ago


And clearly accelerating lately.


----------



## Gizmo (10/7/14)

New D4 Charger in stock


http://www.vapeking.co.za/accessori...r-d4-lcd-display-universal-smart-charger.html

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh (10/7/14)

That looks like a smart charger


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/7/14)

Gizmo said:


> New D4 Charger in stock
> 
> 
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/accessori...r-d4-lcd-display-universal-smart-charger.html


 
Also Vanilla Cream will be back in stock later today

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/7/14)

New stock on its way:

*Expected to be delivered tomorrow:*

Hcigar Hana Mods clones (Including Sony VTC4 batteries) in black


Black Kayfun 3.1 ES clone by Hcigar



Taifun GS Hcigar clone




Spare Springs for Hcigar Hammer mod switch


Purple Efest IMR 18650 2500mah with flat top
purple 18650 3100mah flat top battery
Efest IMR 26650 3500mah Flat top


*Due in two weeks:*

Spare Protank Glass
Machined Rolled Kanthal Wire 24/26/28/30/32 Gauge,
Kangertech Aerotank Giant:




Aerotank V2:




Kangertech Emow Kits:




*Due late next week:*

Stillare Atomizer clone by Yeahsmo:




Kayfun 3.1 Clone by Yeahsmo:




Cereberus 26650 dripper Clone by Yeahsmo:




Black Nemesis Clone by Yeahsmo:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/7/14)

Ooooooooooooooooooooo VK is going to be busy tomorrow! Nice one Stroods and Gizarama! 

I just love the "Sony VTC4 batteries" touch! Good one!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cat (16/7/14)

waaaaowwww!


----------



## annemarievdh (16/7/14)

WOW!!!!

You guys are doing sooo good. These thingies looks stunning !!!!!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/7/14)

Also forgot to mention the 26650 patriot clone :

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (16/7/14)

Just a quick tip to anyone getting the Taifun GS, get 400 SS mesh and use it to make feeder straws from the tank to the deck. It is almost impossible to get a consistent build with cotton and silica did not wick fast enough for me.




Awesome little tank otherwise

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Gizmo (17/7/14)

Some stock just landed!

http://www.vapeking.co.za/rba/black-kayfun-3.1-es-hcigar-clone.html

http://www.vapeking.co.za/rba/taifun-gs-clone.html

http://www.vapeking.co.za/mods/hana-modz-hcigar-clone-sony-vtc4-battery.html

http://www.vapeking.co.za/batteries/efest-purple-series-26650-64a-3500mah-flat-top.html

All other batteries in stock.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (17/7/14)

OMG! 

There is DROOL EVERYWHERE!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mklops (17/7/14)

Awesome stuff guys! Am ithcing to put in my order as soon as possible!

Just a quick question, the new Hcigar cana 30w mod, does it have the logos on as displayed or would it be the plain black? Really hoping for the latter


----------



## Gizmo (17/7/14)

It's branded hcigar. It also seems to the original evolv DNA 30 chip

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Mklops (17/7/14)

Not a major issue....

Is the original chip the upgradeable one?


----------



## Gizmo (17/7/14)

No. Only the sx350 is

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/7/14)

Damn this stuff is sexy:

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (17/7/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Damn this stuff is sexy:


 
Ooo I agree


----------



## Mklops (17/7/14)

Im want that cana and the black Kayfun so Bad its making me sweat!

Trying my hardest to get the funds together to come collect tomorrow!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (17/7/14)

Mklops said:


> Im want that cana and the black Kayfun so Bad its making me sweat!
> 
> Trying my hardest to get the funds together to come collect tomorrow!


That is exactly what I was looking at, budget just won't allow it at this point. The logo on the mod puts me off too, personally I hate anything with branding on it, if someone wants to advertise their brand on my t-shirt or shoes then they can pay me to be their billboard. Nothing a wrap can't fix though


----------



## Mklops (17/7/14)

I just put my wife for sale on Gumtree just in case all my other wheels and deals dont work out

Agreed, I have a good idea for a wrap but will focus on that once I have the device in hand so logo is the least of my worries...

Time like this that Im glad I dont have a credit card otherwise I would have just  and click

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (17/7/14)

Mklops said:


> I just put my wife for sale on Gumtree just in case all my other wheels and deals dont work out
> 
> Agreed, I have a good idea for a wrap but will focus on that once I have the device in hand so logo is the least of my worries...
> 
> Time like this that Im glad I dont have a credit card otherwise I would have just  and click


Credit cards are evil man, been to hell and back because of those things.... never again

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mklops (17/7/14)

Guys I came right with my hustle and I wanna put through my order, just need some advice, should I go for the purple efest 3100mah 20A or the 2500mah 35A batteries for the cana?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/7/14)

Mklops said:


> Guys I came right with my hustle and I wanna put through my order, just need some advice, should I go for the purple efest 3100mah 20A or the 2500mah 35A batteries for the cana?


 
I would recommend the 3100, unless you wanna go sub sub ohm - although with an electronic mod it doesn't make that much of a difference - I would go 3100 mainly for battery life. Sorry took so long, last customer just left

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mklops (17/7/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I would recommend the 3100, unless you wanna go sub sub ohm - although with an electronic mod it doesn't make that much of a difference - I would go 3100 mainly for battery life. Sorry took so long, last customer just left


Thanks Stroods, done and done


----------



## Matt (17/7/14)

Mklops said:


> Guys I came right with my hustle and I wanna put through my order, just need some advice, should I go for the purple efest 3100mah 20A or the 2500mah 35A batteries for the cana?



The hcigar already includes the sony right?


----------



## Gizmo (17/7/14)

Matt said:


> The hcigar already includes the sony right?


 
It does indeed


----------



## Mklops (17/7/14)

Yup I just want an extra high drain or so to cut down on charging times at awkward times


----------



## Andre (17/7/14)

Mklops said:


> Yup I just want an extra high drain or so to cut down on charging times at awkward times


No better high drain battery than the included Sony VTC4. Except the VTC5, of course.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mklops (17/7/14)

Nice, can't wait!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/7/14)

Andre said:


> No better high drain battery than the included Sony VTC4. Except the VTC5, of course.


 
Haha I had a blonde moment there, forgot about the included battery


----------



## devdev (17/7/14)

Nice going Team VK, some really great looking goodies in store!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (18/7/14)

Thanks Dev,

Vape Elixir also re-stocked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bones (18/7/14)

@Gizmo Do you have Plasma Juice? I NEED it


----------



## Gizmo (18/7/14)

I do indeed all are available in 6mg and 12mg

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/7/14)

bones said:


> @Gizmo Do you have Plasma Juice? I NEED it


 
Yes we do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/7/14)

@Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff - any update on when 18mg VK juices will be available?


----------



## NickT (18/7/14)

Damn you Vape King, damn you all to hell

I'll see you next week(again)

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/7/14)

Silver said:


> @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff - any update on when 18mg VK juices will be available?


 
We waiting on the lab to deliver our nic. Ordered it a month ago

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## bones (18/7/14)

Damn.... I need to make a plan to come past this afternoon.


----------



## Dr Evil (18/7/14)

@Gizmo when do you guys expect to receive stock of pink spot? You've been out of stock for a long time

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/7/14)

Dr Evil said:


> @Gizmo when do you guys expect to receive stock of pink spot? You've been out of stock for a long time
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


 
We have stock  Got stock yesterday


----------



## Dr Evil (18/7/14)

Awesome, been dying to try it out

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Lize (20/7/14)

When will the vision spinner 2 be back in stock?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/7/14)

Lize said:


> When will the vision spinner 2 be back in stock?


We should have stock this week. Will keep you updated


----------



## Sir Vape (20/7/14)

Hey guys did you manage to get the 1,5 protank coils in. I ordered 1,5 and you sent me 1,8 last time.


----------



## Gizmo (22/7/14)

Few new mods and RDA, specially for 26650's mods have landed. If you are a serious cloud chaser 26650 mods are the way.


----------



## MurderDoll (22/7/14)

What RDA's for the 26650 did you guys get?


----------



## Gizmo (22/7/14)

http://www.vapeking.co.za/rba/cerberus-26650-rda-by-yeahsmo.html

http://www.vapeking.co.za/rba/26650-patriot-clone-by-yeahsmo.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (23/7/14)

This Stock is arriving early next week.


MVP Black Back In Stock

200 Vision Spinner 2 batteries back in stock

Blister and Starter Kits back in stock

Pre-Wrapper Kanthal in 10 meter rolls. Gauges from 24/26/28/30/32 Retail at R100

Kangertech Giant

Kangertech Aerotank V2

Kanger Emow Starter Kit

KangerTech new dual coils in 1.5ohm and 1.8ohm

I2 Chargers back in stock

Mini Nautilus ( Authentic )
Nautilus ( Authentic )

Big Nautilus Coils

Ohm testers back in stock. 

Total re-stocking of about R250k

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Gizmo (23/7/14)

Forgot to mention Evod 2, Mini Protank 3, Vape King Carry Cases also re-stocked.


----------



## bones (23/7/14)

@Gizmo @Stroodlepuff Will you guys be selling the Vision Spinners as a kit that you previously had?


----------



## Gizmo (23/7/14)

A few of them most likely yes


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (23/7/14)

Great! Thank @Gizmo!


----------



## bones (23/7/14)

Thanks. I'll keep a lookout on the site for when its loaded.


----------



## Andre (23/7/14)

And I am just curious, did you have to buy the Kanger stock via the new official SA distributor?


----------



## Gizmo (23/7/14)

But I also consider the Kanger Emow kit


----------



## Gizmo (23/7/14)

Andre said:


> And I am just curious, did you have to buy the Kanger stock via the new official SA distributor?


 
Nope.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## bones (23/7/14)

That Kanger Emow looks good. What does the kit come with and price?


----------



## Gizmo (23/7/14)

should be priced around the same as the vision spinner kit we make up

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (23/7/14)

Gizmo said:


> But I also consider the Kanger Emow kit


That for me looks like it could be a winner if the price is right.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/7/14)

Gizmo said:


> Mini Nautilus ( Authentic )
> Big Nautilus Coils


 
Winner winner chicken dinner! 

PS and so happy the Starter kit Pro will be back!


----------



## Gizmo (25/7/14)

Our stock is on this plane  

http://flightaware.com/live/flight/SAA287

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/7/14)

I'm just going to leave this here...

240KG's of stock is arriving tomorrow....

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ET (28/7/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I'm just going to leave this here...
> 
> 240KG's of stock is arriving tomorrow....
> 
> View attachment 8697


 
aw hell please tell me you didn't use malaysian airlines

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/7/14)

ET said:


> aw hell please tell me you didn't use malaysian airlines


 
Nope SAA  I actually genuinely feel real bad for Malaysian Airlines though!


----------



## RoSsIkId (28/7/14)

Too soon


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/7/14)

Stock is here... waiting for them to finish unloading the truck and then its unpack time eeep!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/7/14)

Stock is here... waiting for them to finish unloading the truck and then its unpack time eeep!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PeterHarris (29/7/14)

must resist and hide my car keys!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Gizmo (29/7/14)

Much stock wow. 250kg. 11 boxes. Biggest yet. 











Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## TylerD (29/7/14)

Gizmo said:


> Much stock wow. 250kg. 11 boxes. Biggest yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Waw! That's awesome!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/7/14)

Jealous... there, I said it

Well done guys

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (29/7/14)

Can't wait to see whats in those boxes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (29/7/14)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Can't wait to see whats in those boxes



I want to see 2 !!!!


----------



## DoubleD (29/7/14)

Oh my hat My buddy is ordering his Mvp tonight and loves rubbing it in that i have to wait till the funds come in hahahaha
when did "mods before bros" become a standard huh?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## PeterHarris (29/7/14)

.... and i found my car keys and ended up buying a Nautilus mini - could not resist

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Zodiac (29/7/14)

PeterHarris said:


> .... and i found my car keys and ended up buying a Nautilus mini - could not resist


Nice one @PeterHarris, please let us know your impressions once you've tried it


----------



## BumbleBee (29/7/14)

PeterHarris said:


> .... and i found my car keys and ended up buying a Nautilus mini - could not resist


I smell another video review coming

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Gizmo (29/7/14)

24/26/28/30/32G wire in 10 Meter spools at the unbeatable price of R100.00

All new products listed on the website.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zodiac (29/7/14)

Gizmo said:


> 24/26/28/30/32G wire in 10 Meter spools at the unbeatable price of R100.00
> 
> All new products listed on the website.


Excellent pricing @Gizmo, hope you guys gonna get some rest after all the unpacking !!


----------



## RoSsIkId (8/8/14)

Any mAN bvc coils in stock?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/8/14)

RoSsIkId said:


> Any mAN bvc coils in stock?


 
Not right now, we are still waiting for our stock


----------



## Gizmo (20/8/14)

New Stock due to land tomorrow:

Chargers For Vision Spinner 2:

Smoktech Magneto V2:




Tobh Atty V2 Clone:




Smok Scar:




Innokin CLK 1280 Batteries:




Smoktech Omni Testers:





Then restocks of most of our out of stock items including: Kangertech Emows, Coils, needle bottles etc.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Noddy (20/8/14)

Any idea what those clk 1280's will be sold for?


----------



## Gizmo (21/8/14)

New products loaded.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/8/14)

Lookie Lookie what just landed at Vape King:

Magma RDA Hcigar Clone:




HCIGAR HC RBA




Kayfun lite plus v2 Hcigar Clone:




Stillare RDA Hcigar Clone:




Stock Will be uploaded shortly

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh (27/8/14)

Stunning @Stroodlepuff


----------



## Gizmo (1/9/14)

Possible MVP Killer in stock http://www.vapeking.co.za/mods/t-max-s80-vv-vw-20w-5000mah.html

we also have stock of nauty bvc coils

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh (1/9/14)

Gizmo said:


> Possible MVP Killer in stock http://www.vapeking.co.za/mods/t-max-s80-vv-vw-20w-5000mah.html
> 
> we also have stock of nauty bvc coils



I like this !!!


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3


----------



## rogue zombie (1/9/14)

@Stoodlepuff I see you have 0.8 ohm coils for the MPT3. Can these be used with a Spinner? Or do you need serious batteries to use those?

Edit: oh wait, the bottom says ProTank 3, so u guess not the Mini.

Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/9/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> @Stoodlepuff I see you have 0.8 ohm coils for the MPT3. Can these be used with a Spinner? Or do you need serious batteries to use those?
> 
> Edit: oh wait, the bottom says ProTank 3, so u guess not the Mini.
> 
> Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


You can use them in the mini. I am not sure if they will work with the spinner I will give one a try a bit later and let you know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (1/9/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> You can use them in the mini. I am not sure if they will work with the spinner I will give one a try a bit later and let you know



I believe with a RBA the Spinner will cut out at sub Ohm.

So I'm not sure about this scenario. 




Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/9/14)

*Coming Soon:*

*Smok BEC Pro:*​ 
The SMOK BEC PRO(Provec) is so far the most intelligent and smartest personal vaporizer in the market. 
Suitable for Android 4.3 Plus ,IOS 6.0 Plus 
4V~12V in 0.1v increment 
6W~50W in 0.5W increment 
PWM High Frequency Flat Signal 
APP Approved in Apple store 
Operate by BEC Pro and Cellphone 
More App function is adding 
High current, subohm can be used on it

View more here


​ 
*ETA: 17/09/2014*



*PIONEER4U IPV2*


​*ETA: 17/09/2014*


We have another surprise coming in too - but I think we will keep you guys guessing on that one  ​

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/9/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I believe with a RBA the Spinner will cut out at sub Ohm.
> 
> So I'm not sure about this scenario.
> 
> ...


 
You are absolutely right

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (10/9/14)

OMF... That SMOK is so hot!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Smoke187 (10/9/14)

That SMOK looks like it will be a winner, VW mode and full on mech. I wonder hows the performance on the device.
Any indication on an estimated price?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (10/9/14)

That SMOK looks really nice. I think I want one of those.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (10/9/14)

That Smok looks good !!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/9/14)

The Smok BEC Pro's are in Jhb.

Now we await the customs clearance

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (15/9/14)

Ooh man I wouldn't mind one of those

But judging by the dollar price, I fear it will be priced around the eVic range?


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## Gizmo (16/9/14)

The Smok BEC's arrive today

The IPV 2.0 shipped today

New stock incoming - ETA - 2 weeks

Kayfun 26650




Kayfun Mini




Kayfun 3.1 ( Affordable )
Kayfun Lite (Affordable )

Plume Veils




Atty v2.5




Flip V3 Mechanical Mods




Fogger V4




Penny Mod




Orchid V2




GI2 150W Mods




Innokin Gladius




Emow Mega's




20G Kanthal Wire






Zenith ZNA 30 Clone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Al3x (16/9/14)

Gizmo said:


> The Smok BEC's arrive today
> 
> The IPV 2.0 shipped today
> 
> ...


 

awesome choices there
I want some 20g

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/9/14)

And can I say at this point that I love the updates and redesign of the web site @Gizmo! So refreshing and easy to use! Big kudos for this!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (16/9/14)

Oh yes ZNA30 clones as well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (16/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> And can I say at this point that I love the updates and redesign of the web site @Gizmo! So refreshing and easy to use! Big kudos for this!


 
Thanks Robster! I am such a workaholic lol, I have spent hours crafting it these past few days hence I have been quite  I am glad our biggest fan has noticed!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mklops (16/9/14)

Hey @Gizmo any clue what kind of price range will the Gi2 be in? Want to see if I can maybe work it into my budget next week


----------



## Gizmo (16/9/14)

Around R2000 they not cheap bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mklops (16/9/14)




----------



## andro (16/9/14)

Gizmo said:


> Around R2000 they not cheap bud


Are they clones or original?


----------



## Gizmo (16/9/14)

Clones

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (16/9/14)

Also takes two 18650's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (16/9/14)

Gizmo said:


> Also takes two 18650's


What colors did u order for the gi2?


----------



## Al3x (16/9/14)

Gizmo said:


> Also takes two 18650's


and a micro sd card


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/9/14)

andro said:


> What colors did u order for the gi2?


 
As far as I know just SS But @Gizmo can confirm

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/9/14)

The BEC Pro's are here 

Vape King Smok BEC PRO

As well as restocks of Nautilus minis, Kangrtech Dual coils, Iclear 16's, Iclear 16 coils , Vision Spinners in silver and black and Kangertech Genitanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (16/9/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> The BEC Pro's are here
> 
> Vape King Smok BEC PRO



Well I know what to get when I want to go all out! Rio who? 

The Genitanks also look very good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (16/9/14)

wow this thing is pretty rad! 







Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Ryan (23/9/14)

Any idea when the gi2 will be I stock


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/9/14)

Ryan said:


> Any idea when the gi2 will be I stock


Either late this week or next week


----------



## Ryan (23/9/14)

Thanks are you still doing the lung capacity test?


----------



## Gizmo (23/9/14)

Unfortunately not Ryan

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan (30/9/14)

Has the stock arrived yet


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/9/14)

Ryan said:


> Has the stock arrived yet


 
Nope. Big delays at customs.... they holding for NRCS inspection again...Even though I have sent them the letter stating that the goods do not fall under the scope

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/10/14)

This is really starting to annoy me now  Anyone feel like marching with banners and batons outside DHL with me?

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Yiannaki (2/10/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> This is really starting to annoy me now  Anyone feel like marching with banners and batons outside DHL with me?
> 
> View attachment 12319


I'll come if there's the promise of free cookies

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (2/10/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> This is really starting to annoy me now  Anyone feel like marching with banners and batons outside DHL with me?
> 
> View attachment 12319



I have a bunch of over ripe tomatoes we can use

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> I'll come if there's the promise of free cookies



Deal  I'll bake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/10/14)

And I have had a Woodvil sitting at Customs for nearly 2 weeks! We were unaffected in Durban for some time and parcels have been coming through fine but there appears to be issues at customs now!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Yiannaki (2/10/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Deal  I'll bake


In that case, count me in

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (2/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> And I have had a Woodvil sitting at Customs for nearly 2 weeks! We were unaffected in Durban for some time and parcels have been coming through fine but there appears to be issues at customs now!


Im with you on this 

I have all my juices and a few personal packages stuck at customs and hubs  this is so irritating!!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## huffnpuff (2/10/14)

paulph201 said:


> Im with you on this
> 
> I have all my juices and a few personal packages stuck at customs and hubs  this is so irritating!!



Cool, government steeping service!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/10/14)

In other news Suicide Bunny and Kings crown has landed and the Vat and duties have been paid - lets hope this one at least gets released quicker!

Emailed DHL about the other stuff and asked them why noone from NRCS has been yet and I got the response that they cant force customs to do their job. Not even a we will try get it cleared for you since it has been in customs nearly a month nothing

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie (2/10/14)

Ya I've had 2 bottles of Doc Clark Snake Oil in customs for a month now. Not 1 bit of movement for a month!

Ridiculous.


----------



## K_klops (2/10/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> In other news Suicide Bunny and Kings crown has landed and the Vat and duties have been paid - lets hope this one at least gets released quicker!
> 
> Emailed DHL about the other stuff and asked them why noone from NRCS has been yet and I got the response that they cant force customs to do their job. Not even a we will try get it cleared for you since it has been in customs nearly a month nothing


Oo that sounds very exciting, sucker punch? Mothers milk ? Original bunny? Say yes they all look sooo good!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/10/14)

Yes  All of them

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## K_klops (2/10/14)

Nice one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (7/10/14)

Bunch of new stock has arrived at VK

http://vapeking.co.za/gi2-100w-mod-clone.html

http://vapeking.co.za/zna-30w-clone-mod.html

http://vapeking.co.za/penny-mod-clone-stainless-steel.html

http://vapeking.co.za/flip-v3-clone-stainless-steel.html

http://vapeking.co.za/aspire-et-s-dual-coil.html

http://vapeking.co.za/innokin-gladius-adjustable-airflow-clearomizer.html

http://vapeking.co.za/kayfun-lite-plus-stainless-steel-clone-by-yeahsmo.html

http://vapeking.co.za/kayfun-lite-plus-26650-clone.html

http://vapeking.co.za/kayfun-mini-v2.1-clone.html

http://vapeking.co.za/orchid-v2-rebuildable-tank-atomizer-clone.html

http://vapeking.co.za/plum-veil-clone.html

http://vapeking.co.za/tobh-atty-v2.5-stainless-steel-clone.html

http://vapeking.co.za/kanthal-a1-wire-10-meter-spool-20g.html

http://vapeking.co.za/nitecore-d2-digital-charger.html

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## jtgrey (7/10/14)

Would love one of the Gi 2 . Hope there will be left at month's end because between my new smok bec and vm juice I bought just now , there's no way in hell that my boss would agree to it


----------



## K_klops (7/10/14)

Any luck on ipv v2's @Gizmo ?


----------



## andro (7/10/14)

Does the gi2 come in different colors?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/10/14)

Unfortunately we only got silver Rowan was lucky and grabbed the only blue one we got... We have ordered more though and he sends what he has available

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/10/14)

K_klops said:


> Any luck on ipv v2's @Gizmo ?


Still in customs


----------



## Yiannaki (7/10/14)

Wide bore drip tips?


----------



## K_klops (7/10/14)

Thanks soo much @Stroodlepuff sorry to be a pain.but its all I can think about sadly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Wide bore drip tips?


Yeah customs has those too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/10/14)

So this is what 100w on the gi2 does... Not recommended... Do not try this at home kids... Seriously this is crazy... 


Gi2 at Vape King - do not try this at home:

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie (7/10/14)

Holy s...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryan (7/10/14)

But isn't that your home?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh (8/10/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> So this is what 100w on the gi2 does... Not recommended... Do not try this at home kids... Seriously this is crazy...
> 
> 
> Gi2 at Vape King - do not try this at home:




Hahaha thats grate to start a fire to braai.

"Look ma, no lighter"  


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## TylerD (8/10/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> So this is what 100w on the gi2 does... Not recommended... Do not try this at home kids... Seriously this is crazy...
> 
> 
> Gi2 at Vape King - do not try this at home:



You guys should really stop vaping 93 unleaded juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Necris (8/10/14)

WOW,talk about a warm vape!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (8/10/14)

Looks like you gonna have to sell the GI2 with a fire extinguisher!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## VapeSnow (9/10/14)

@Stroodlepuff i want to order one of the gi2 tomorrow. Just a couple of questions. What clone is it and how is the quality?? Is the sd card included?


----------



## Ryan (9/10/14)

I have one sd card is included so far it's very good quality just the threads needed a little bedding but it's working great now


----------



## VapeSnow (9/10/14)

What threads needs bendding?


----------



## Rowan Francis (9/10/14)

I have been very impressed with my ci2 .no issues with threads or rear door that the original suffered from .battéry life has been unbelievable .vaping at 12w i am getting 24hrs .i even have my company logo on the screen to wind up my boss .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeSnow (9/10/14)

@Rowan Francis will you plz post a pic. Would like to see how your model looks.


----------



## Ryan (9/10/14)

It was on the 510 connector but it's going great now


----------



## Rowan Francis (9/10/14)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## VapeSnow (9/10/14)

That looks good. I thought you had the silver one. Anybody that have a silver one. A pic will be awesome as vapeking only have silver left.


----------



## Rowan Francis (9/10/14)

Yah sorry i managed to snag the one and only blue unit . Blue is my colour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryan (9/10/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ryan (9/10/14)

Sorry not the best pic though


----------



## VapeSnow (9/10/14)

Ryan said:


>


Looks great. Very nice quality. Does it scratch quick?


----------



## Yiannaki (9/10/14)

Rowan Francis said:


>


That screen on there looks rad!

In a few years, I can imagine vaping devices having 1080p screens. Imagine watching coil building videos off YouTube on your mod

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Ryan (9/10/14)

It got rubbed up against my black SIGELEI it left a mark then wiped off very easily


----------



## VapeSnow (9/10/14)

Ryan said:


> It got rubbed up against my black SIGELEI it left a mark then wiped off very easily


What mod do you like the best. The gi2 or sigelei 100w?


----------



## Ryan (9/10/14)

It's tough choice the SIGELEI is simple but very well made can't really rate the gi2 properly as I've only had it for few days but the vape is the same gi2 feels better in my hand right now and I also have big hands


----------



## jtgrey (9/10/14)

I see the Gi 2 v2 is nou out . A 150w mod .


----------



## Ryan (9/10/14)

Yeah saw that do you vape below 0.3ohms


----------



## jtgrey (9/10/14)

0.25 was my lowest ever and I nearly pop my lungs


----------



## Ryan (9/10/14)

0.15 here so if you don't plan on going below 0.3 then 100w is perfect

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (9/10/14)

The GI2 is one of the only mods that I have seen that actually dont down regulate the wattage on low ohm coils. For example build a 0.3 coil on any other 100w device and see if you get 100ws (actual 100)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jtgrey (10/10/14)

Gizmo said:


> The GI2 is one of the only mods that I have seen that actually dont down regulate the wattage on low ohm coils. For example build a 0.3 coil on any other 100w device and see if you get 100ws (actual 100)


Yes that is true , and I am actually going to buy a Gi 2 . But not for the 100w but for the looks ! @Ryan I have some sx350 mods but to be honest my sweet spot is 25w on a 0.8 to 1 ohm coil. I actually do not see the need for even 50w ! But I like buying new stuff

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (11/10/14)

VK Coil Jig is in stock

http://vapeking.co.za/vape-king-coil-jig.html

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mklops (11/10/14)

Looks awesome Gizmo! Is that a storage space for you rods on the right cylindrical side? Looks like you can screw that end out


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/10/14)

Mklops said:


> Looks awesome Gizmo! Is that a storage space for you rods on the right cylindrical side?


Yip


----------



## Mklops (11/10/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Yip


Awesomeness!! I'm might be replacing my home made one soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/10/14)

The little cap comes off and the rods are stored inside

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/10/14)

Cute! N2H and it needs a picture here!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (11/10/14)

That's super cool! I want

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (11/10/14)

Ooo I need one!! I'm gona get me 1 


Sent with the Reo Thor


----------



## Silver (12/10/14)

I know this may be an ignorant question, but how exactly does that coil jig work in practice?
Does it make it easier than winding the wire around a screwdriver by hand?


----------



## Andre (12/10/14)

Silver said:


> I know this may be an ignorant question, but how exactly does that coil jig work in practice?
> Does it make it easier than winding the wire around a screwdriver by hand?


Here is a vid showing use of a jig. Does help to properly tension the wire. I use mine all the time, really a great help. Have not used the design above so cannot comment on the practicalities thereof.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/10/14)

Andre said:


> Here is a vid showing use of a jig. Does help to properly tension the wire. I use mine all the time, really a great help. Have not used the design above so cannot comment on the practicalities thereof.



Thank you for the video Andre  its pretty much the same concept we just chose this design for the storage space for different sized rods

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (12/10/14)

Hey @Stroodlepuff pleeeeease tell me you got at lease one of those V3 Flips in brass or copper? My heart yearns for one of those


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Hey @Stroodlepuff pleeeeease tell me you got at lease one of those V3 Flips in brass or copper? My heart yearns for one of those



Nope they all SS bud sorry! I was saying to giz we need more brass/copper mods though so watch this space


----------



## BumbleBee (12/10/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Nope they all SS bud sorry! I was saying to giz we need more brass/copper mods though so watch this space


The other copper mods are nice, but the V3 is right at the top of my list for the most beautifully detailed. The copper V3 would be my first choice but they're like hens teeth, brass is my second choice. I just think that with some use they will both patina beautifully, the steel one not so much.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow (12/10/14)

Gizmo said:


> The GI2 is one of the only mods that I have seen that actually dont down regulate the wattage on low ohm coils. For example build a 0.3 coil on any other 100w device and see if you get 100ws (actual 100)


Hi @Gizmo what clone is this??


----------



## VapeSnow (17/10/14)

Just received my gi2. Will test this mod tonight. I must say the paint job not very nice on this. Really dont look like a R2000 mod. Maybe i should wrap it. Almost looks like silver plastic.


----------



## exodus (17/10/14)

That iTaste VTR Black looks awesome. I really need one of those. hopefully wife dosent kill me.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/10/14)

After 2 long months sitting at DHL (In customs) Vape King finally has stock of the IPV 2 - Get yours here

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## GadgetFreak (28/10/14)

Order placed Money Paid Now waiting to VAPE! (does it rhyme nicely?)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## K_klops (28/10/14)

See you in the morning, after 2 long months thanks to customs.
Counting the seconds away ha ha cant wait.


----------



## K_klops (29/10/14)

Soo I collected my ipv 2 from vape king today. Thanx soo much @Stroodlepuff .
Man, definately worth the wait. Thanx again really enjoy this box more and more every minute. You guys rock!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GadgetFreak (29/10/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> After 2 long months sitting at DHL (In customs) Vape King finally has stock of the IPV 2 - Get yours here


Sent you a PM a minute ago.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/10/14)

GadgetFreak said:


> Sent you a PM a minute ago.


Never got anything? Did you send to me or giz?


----------



## GadgetFreak (29/10/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Never got anything? Did you send to me or giz?


I sent it to sharri@vapeking.co.za


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/10/14)

GadgetFreak said:


> I sent it to sharri@vapeking.co.za


Ok cool. Not at home at the moment so will check when I get back. Else just send me a PM here


----------



## GadgetFreak (29/10/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Ok cool. Not at home at the moment so will check when I get back. Else just send me a PM here


----------



## GadgetFreak (29/10/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Ok cool. Not at home at the moment so will check when I get back. Else just send me a PM here


You will have to educate me quickly, where do I PM you or do I just reply to the thread? Sorry Neh!


----------



## GadgetFreak (29/10/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Ok cool. Not at home at the moment so will check when I get back. Else just send me a PM here


I guess this is not personal so I am replying to the thread. Here goes:

_I placed and order for the IPV V2.00 Black Mod last night and also sent the proof of payment.
This was for next day delivery so I was expecting it to arrive tomorrow.
Normally I would receive confirmation via e-mails from Vapeking and your couriers about the order but I have heard nothing so far._


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/10/14)

GadgetFreak said:


> I guess this is not personal so I am replying to the thread. Here goes:
> 
> _I placed and order for the IPV V2.00 Black Mod last night and also sent the proof of payment.
> This was for next day delivery so I was expecting it to arrive tomorrow.
> Normally I would receive confirmation via e-mails from Vapeking and your couriers about the order but I have heard nothing so far._


What's your order number bud


----------



## GadgetFreak (29/10/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> What's your order number bud


Order #3094


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/10/14)

GadgetFreak said:


> Order #3094


Ok let me have a look when I get home and I'll let you know via email

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GadgetFreak (29/10/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Ok let me have a look when I get home and I'll let you know via email



@Stroodlepuff you are too kind!

_Shame on me, to make you work after hours!_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gonzales (30/10/14)

Hi @Stroodlepuff
Have you received the Efest Purple Series 18650 35A 2500MAH Flat Top Batteries yet ?
Order 3022


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonzales (30/10/14)

I would like to add some 30g kanthal to that order if possable


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/10/14)

Ok cool, yea we have received them, if you can place the order through the site and choose collect from store then we will send the two orders together


----------



## Andre (30/10/14)

Gonzales said:


> I would like to add some 30g kanthal to that order if possable
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Preparing for the Reo? If so, 28g Kanthal will also be a good idea.


----------



## Gonzales (30/10/14)

Andre said:


> Preparing for the Reo? If so, 28g Kanthal will also be a good idea.


Yes @Andre. I have 28g already. Just thought it would be a good idea to have some alternatives for twisted coils ect? Would you recommend 28g only? Also not sure about the wick as Vapeking and VM only stock silica. I have bought organic cotton already. 
Thanks for the heads up though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonzales (30/10/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Ok cool, yea we have received them, if you can place the order through the site and choose collect from store then we will send the two orders together


Thanks @Stroodle. Will do so


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (30/10/14)

Gonzales said:


> Yes @Andre. I have 28g already. Just thought it would be a good idea to have some alternatives for twisted coils ect? Would you recommend 28g only? Also not sure about the wick as Vapeking and VM only stock silica. I have bought organic cotton already.
> Thanks for the heads up though
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, no 30g is perfect for twisted. Many like Ekowool. Some here.


----------



## Gonzales (30/10/14)

Thanks @Andre


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonzales (30/10/14)

@Stroodlepuff. Do you have Nymphomaniac in 12mg in stock?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/11/14)

New stock Arriving at Vape King on 07-11-2014:

Cloupor T6 in blue:




Cloupor ZNA 50W:




Kangertech Aerotank Turbo:



Vulcan RDA Clone by Infinite:





Cartel 26650 Mod Clone by Infinite:




Aspire K1 BVC Clearomizer:




Innokin U-Can:






Then we have restocks of the following:

Nautilus Mini
BVC coils for Nautilus Mini
Kanger Dual coils (1.5 1.8 & 0.8 ohms)
Emow Mega
Mini Protank replacement glass (Blue)
Iclear 30S Coils
Iclear 30B Coils
Nitecore I2 Intellichargers
Solar charging case
Kangertech Singles coils for protank/evod
MVP 2.0
Magma RDA


*ALSO COMING SOON:
*
Restock of Suicide Bunny including 18MG - ETA Is Wednesday next week

We are also busy redesigning the Vape King branded Starter Kits - We will leave you guessing until they arrive however I can guarantee they are going to be something very special! - ETA 2-3 weeks

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/11/14)

New stock is busy being loaded - We also have some amazing new driptips (Wide bore) from infinite so keep your eyes open

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Gizmo (8/11/14)

New stock on the website. Drip tips will be loaded on Monday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (12/11/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> New stock is busy being loaded - We also have some amazing new driptips (Wide bore) from infinite so keep your eyes open


Waiting patiently to see the new drip tips. I'm still vaping on my chipped pink one  lol! I love it too much to swap it out with a plain one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (6/3/15)

Cool toys, k box looks good. But does it have a spring loaded pin. The blub I saw does not say.

Sent from my S5 while vaping on my Subtank

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Bender (6/3/15)




----------



## Gizmo (19/3/15)

MVP 3.0, Sub tank nano now in stock

http://vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html

Also lots of restocks!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## audiophile011 (19/3/15)

Awesome stuff! Have you guys received any more Hurricane Sunshine cured tobacco, by any chance? I'm having serious withdrawals


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/3/15)

audiophile011 said:


> Awesome stuff! Have you guys received any more Hurricane Sunshine cured tobacco, by any chance? I'm having serious withdrawals


Hurricane will only be here sometime next month unfortunately. Sorry about that bud. @Paulie can confirm exactly when it is coming.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/3/15)

Arriving next week:

Horizon Arctic Sub-ohm tank and coils
Kbox
coloured o-rings for Subtank series

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## audiophile011 (24/3/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hurricane will only be here sometime next month unfortunately. Sorry about that bud. @Paulie can confirm exactly when it is coming.


Yaaay! I cant wait. Thanks for bringing it in again!!!


----------

